# Tiny's (& Puck's) TALL Texan Tales (& tails)



## TinysMom

Hello everyone! Sometime back inDecember, Tiny's original "Tall Texan Tales" got lost in outerspace...(or so we've told Tiny). But we're setting up a newspace in this Bunny Blog area for pictures &amp; stories of Tiny&amp; friends.

We thought you'd like to meet some of the bunny family around here.

Tiny at 4 months of age





Tiny in December 2005













Tio, Kyo &amp; Tiny when he first started acting as "The BunFather" to settle disputes





Puck &amp; Tiny - April 2005




Puck at his breeder's house inearly April 2005




Puck in October 2005






Gingerspice &amp; SugarBear - April 2005




GingerSpice is still shy - this was back when Tiny was still waitingfor her to grow up so they could be somewhat "bonded" and hang outtogether. Then she started getting bossy....




GingerSpice &amp; Tiny as she got older









Miss Bea &amp; Tiny (after Ginger got hormonal - Tiny startedspending time with "other does" even though that wasn't what Gingercalled them (we think)).









Miss Bea Nestbuilding - Tiny is NOT the father...









Beatrice - we bought her in December 2005 - her name was Scar becauseshe has a huge scar along her belly - she almost died when she wasthree days old.
















And some of my favorite lionheads who have photos handy on my machine...





Miss Bea




Harlie




Sport




Sundae






And finally - some babies because I can't resist sharing...













































Peg


Edited to add: All photos are clickable to see larger pictures!


----------



## bunnyslave

AAAWWWWWW! all your babies are just precious! 

*drooling over puck*


----------



## jyrenze

Oh wow, so many bunnies and all so cute !


----------



## AmberNBuns

:love:The babies are so cute!

They look like little guinea pigs. I envy you - I wish I could have so many bunnies! And Babies!


----------



## LuvaBun

They are all so beautiful, but I still adore Tiny 

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> They are all so beautiful, but I still adore Tiny
> 
> Jan




Well - today Tiny is having fits with me and having a tempertantrum. Trust me - you don't want to see an 18 pound bunnywho is moody throw a temper tantrum.

It goes like this - I won't let him outside because he's been hopping abit funny for a couple of days. We can't feel anything brokenin his legand we think he may have just sprained it or pulleda muscle. He'll use it when he really wants to - butsometimes he tries to not use it. 

So I'm keeping him inside today so I can keep an eye on him and so he'll take it easy. 

Right.

My idea of take it easy = sleep under the table like he used todo. Rest. Snooze. Eat. Go backto sleep.

Well...he's mad at me. So he's hopping over to some things heshouldn't chew on - and chewing on them. I tell him to stop -and he continues. I walk to him - he hops away. He goes backunder the table and thumps me off. I walk away from the roomonly to hear something crash. I come and look and he'sknocked some stuff over. He thumps at me and goes back underthe table. (He knocked over a box which had a couple of bookson it). I try to talk to him. He gives me thebutt. I offered hima craisin - he turned and hoppedaway.

Let's just say this big guy has given me a rough day and I am almost tempted to break down and let him go outside. 

The good news is....he doesn't seem to be favoring that foot when he hops now.

Peg


----------



## AmberNBuns

*TinysMom wrote: *


> ...thumps me off...


:rofl:This cracked me up! You put that so well!


----------



## Trina

-bunnyspazzum- 

PUCK IS SO CUTEE!


----------



## TinysMom

I don't have photos but the BunFather is at itagain...snuggling up to girls. This time he's snuggling witha little tort gal born in September and a blue doe born in Septemberalso. They spend a lot of time grooming him and he's cominginside now earlier in the evenings instead of arguing with me aboutcoming in. 

I can't get over this big guy....he's such a sucker for the younggals. I think he would still hang around GingerSpice if she'dcome out and be around him - but now GingerSpice and Miss Bea are bestfriends....and they don't want to hang out with him anymore.

Such is the life of the Bunfather...



Peg


----------



## naturestee

This is Loki and I stole Mom'saccount. I just wanted to say that I'm a big fan of theBunfather. He's my rolemodel! I keep trying to getmy own harem, but my bun-wife gets sooooo jealous. She beatsup on the other girls when she can, and she head butts me if shecatches me flirting with them. But I keep trying.Maybe I'll be able to wear her down- who knows with girls?


----------



## LuvaBun

&lt;&lt;&lt; This time he'ssnuggling with a little tort gal born in September and a blue doe bornin September also&gt;&gt;&gt;

Tiny, the Cradlesnatcher!!!! I guess he is trying to get his own back on Miss Bea and Gingerspice now they've deserted him!

Jan


----------



## TinysMom

*naturestee wrote:*


> This is Loki and I stole Mom's account. I justwanted to say that I'm a big fan of the Bunfather. He's myrolemodel! I keep trying to get my own harem, but my bun-wifegets sooooo jealous. She beats up on the other girls when shecan, and she head butts me if she catches me flirting withthem. But I keep trying. Maybe I'll be able to wearher down- who knows with girls?


Loki,

This is the BunFather stealing mom's account for a minute.

Thanks for being a fan of mine. I must say that life isinteresting as a bunfather although I do have manyresponsibilities. For example - when mom puts bucks inexercise pens out on my grass, I have to go and defend my yard byspraying at them and sitting between their pens. I make sureto lecture them so they remember I am the boss. I ignoretheir snide comments about the fact that they are fathers and I'mnot. After all - I'm TOP BUN!

The key thing to remember with a harem is to never say "You're the mostbeautiful" to one gal.....because trust me - she will repeat to theother harem members what you say to her. I learned this thehard way and GingerSpice got very angry when Miss Bea told her that Isaid she was the "best female I'd ever hung out with". BIGBIG mistake. 

Instead, tell your harem members something like "You have beautifuleyes" or "I love the way you groom me." Make sure to makemental notes of which rabbit you said had beautiful eyes - so you don'tsay the same thing to another gal. Even though you aren'tsaying "best" or "most beautiful"...the girls can think that is whatyou mean and once again - you have problems.

Another key thing about having your harem is to get your gals whilethey are still young enough to believe its fine to have two galshanging out with you at once. If you get them before they aremature enough to care about mating (while they're still young enough toalmost be weanlings)....they'll think that you all are just friends andit is ok to all hang out together. The problem arises whenthey are old enough to breed because then they want to be the "only"one in your life.

Finally - whatever you do with your harem...DON'T playfavorites. While you may have a favorite in your heart....letall the gals think they are equally loved. If they get intoarguments over you - stay out of it. Tell them that they needto learn to get along.....that you are all friends together and youcan't choose between them.

Oh well - time to head outside and play. Solitude is alsoimportant and helps me keep sane with all these females. Itell them I'll hang out with them in the evenings...but the daytime ismy time to explore the yard and get exercise. 

The BunFather


----------



## tailof2rabbits

The Bunfather. :muscleman:

:laugh:

The idea is so funny. Middle-aged man hitting on 'em young chicks. You should get him a convertible. It's so adorable.

The babies are gorgeous, gorgeous, gorgeous. If I were nearer, I'd bunnynap me some.


----------



## TinysMom

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> You should get him a convertible. It's so adorable.


 

Let me guess - we'd call it the "BunMobile"....

Tiny had been hanging out with the young chicks - but two days ago he decided to move back into the bedroom and reclaim his territory. He's now hanging out with the following girls (who all get along are are free roaming in the bedroom):

Miss Bea

GingerSpice (who is actually Miss Bea's best friend now that Tiny was gone for a while)

Who (Miss Bea's foster daughter from September who has been living in there since she was 6 weeks old)

Boo-berry (Miss Bea's daughter from September who has been living in there the same amount of time).

At one point - Tiny was laying all stretched out - with Miss Bea on one side of him - and GingerSpice on the other side. All three were napping. 

I could almost picture a scene from "Shall We Dance?" when Linc is going to be partnered with the gal who wants to compete in the dance competition. She says something like, "And no more bimbos? You're gonna stick with a real woman?"...

Well - when Tiny returned to reclaim his bedroom - it really did look like GingerSpice and Miss Bea were asking him the same questions as they groomed him...."No More bimbos Tiny? Ready for a REAL doe?"

He was so cute...

Peg


----------



## The BUNFATHER

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> Tiny, the Cradlesnatcher!!!! I guess he is trying to get his own back on Miss Bea and Gingerspice now they've deserted him!
> 
> Jan


 Not only did I snatch from the cradle - BUT IT WORKED!

When I decided to return to Miss Bea & GingerSpice - they took me back willingly (after a short lecture about "bimbos" and "real does"...).

See how bright I am?

The BunFather


----------



## The BUNFATHER

*tailof2rabbits wrote: *


> The Bunfather. :muscleman:
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> The idea is so funny. Middle-aged man hitting on 'em young chicks. You should get him a convertible. It's so adorable.


 

Middle Aged?

I'm 14 months old...uh..young! 

I work out daily in my yard...it takes time to go around every day and mark all my favorite places.:run: Then I have to do some digging in my hole...to make sure the dog hasn't closed it up. 

Once that is done - I have rose bushes to water (check on) and a tree to sit under while I take my "checking my eyes for light leak break" (mom calls it a "nap" for brevity). :sleep:



Then I have to go check out the table and make sure that its still in my favorite shade spot and wait for mom to bring out lionheads to play in their pen. If its does...I can go to sleep. 

If its bucks...ESPECIALLY if its Puck...:muscleman:then I have to make sure they remember I'm the BUNFATHER!

Then - once darkness comes - I have to wait for mom to come and bribe me with my banana (I don't get all of one). Mom will try to bring me in before dark - but I like to wait and see the stars. Do you know how hard it is to :waiting:WAIT for a banana? But I do it.

Then I come inside and eat my supper and it's :sickbunny:bedtime.

Mom has tried to tuck me in...but I keep reminding her I'm a BIG BUCK now.

Well - time to go look at the pictures on the forum. Mom has a bunny napping list that I stole - but I'm making my own....

The BunFather

P.S. Welcome to the forum tailof2rabbits. We're glad you and your rabbits are here....:welcome


----------



## The BUNFATHER

For those of you who have awesome looking does (so far - all the does I've seen are AWESOME) - I'd love to post on your thread.

But mom has made me promise I have to stick to my thread and the lionhead thread she has. Otherwise...she's taking away my bananas...

So please tell your girls - the BunFather LOVES 'EM!

BunFather


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

Now that I'm over a year old, I thought that perhaps I should try different things to see what I want to do with the rest of my life....besides being the BunFather that is. After all - didn't the GodFather run a business or something?

Well...I tried my hand at song-writing (I'll copy it below from an earlier post I made and share it). Dad said I'm not that good.

So I thought I'd try my hand at fashion design. I picked mom's FAVORITE dress to work with because I knew it was good quality ( she said it was "dry clean only"). 

Mom is mad at me now. She says I can't try out for "Project Bun-way" where bunnies redesign their owners' clothes. I think she's kicking me out of my closet.

Well....here's my design...I felt like mom's skirt was too long and the pattern wasn't "bold enough"...like she needed more fur (skin?) to show through....













I told mom I wanted a "bold" design that would show off her legs and capture the attention of others. Doesn't my design do that? (You need to click on the photos to get the full effect).

Sheesh....what talent should I try to develop next?

The BunFather


----------



## The BUNFATHER

This was my post on 2/5 on the "Free Roam" thread in the Rabbits Only Forum...it includes my song that dad doesn't like.

~~

(Sung to "Home On The Range")...won't you all join me in my favorite song?

Oh Give Me a Home
Where a Bunny Can Roam
Where He Can Binky and Chew All the Day
Where Seldom is Heard
A Discouraging Word (No!)
And He Can Play with Toys His Way

(chorus)
Home...Home in my room
Where my toys are all my own...
Where I can run
And Have Lots of Fun
Because it is safe to play...

~~~
Ok....enough of my favorite song. Mom gave me "special permission" to come in here and post because I AM a free-roaming buck...and I love it!

For those who may not remember - I didn't start out as a free-roaming buck. I had a big cage and mom cleaned it every day and let me out several times during the day. In fact, until the dwarfs and I outgrew our "babyhood"...we had free roam during the day and had a set bedtime at night for our cages.

One thing mom believes in now is that in order to create a place for a free-roaming bunny, you must already have a level of trust with that rabbit. She hated it when I made her do her aerobics practice trying to catch me. We had to build a level of trust where I would at least stop for 10 seconds to let her catch her breath and give her a fighting chance. 

Now, when mom prepares a rabbit to be "free-roaming" - she makes sure that the rabbit will pretty much stop when it hears its name in the rabbitry and is playing on the floor. So - candidates for free-roaming...prove themselves by building that "trust" relationship with mom. Trust me on this - before you let your bunny free-roam...make sure you're fast enough to catch them if you don't have this trust relationship.

Secondly, mom provides LOTS of cardboard tubes and stuff for toys. She bought us toys too - but we're like cats...we like the free stuff. The girls love to shred mom's mailers that come with some sort of advertisement in them. Me? I'm a big buck....I have to go for the cardboard boxes to show my STRONG Teeth... :dancing:

Thirdly, we have lots of space for our bunny runs....make sure that you keep the way clear though. If you have a habit of dropping things on the floor (clothes as you take them off - or whatever) - please remember....if its at my level...its fair game! I might chew on it...or if I'm mad at you - I might use it for the bathrom...

Safety really is important to us bunnies. We know you don't want us to mess with cords...but come on...they're SOOO interesting. Maybe it is really a tree root in your room and we can get some good nutrients out of it. 

If you find we chew - use a bit of Tobasco sauce or bitter apple or ask on the forum what to do. 

Finally - remember that while it is FUN to be a FREE ROAMING BUN....caged buns can also be happy if they receive lots of love and attention (and don't forget healthy treats). I'm lucky because mom can be home full-time almost and my backyard is safe for me. Others don't have that advantage...but they still get LOTS of love...

...and really...isn't that what we need anyway? Food...love....attention...and safety precautions from you wonderful parents.

Well...thanks for reading my post. Mom says I have to go back to "lurkdom" now and only post in my thread. But I hope I helped you see things from a "bunny's perspective".

The BunFather

P.S. Also make sure to remove important papers to a HIGH location. One of mom's lionheads once jumped up on the table and shredded a bill. Mom wasn't happy. I told her to just tell the bill person, "My bunny ate my bill..." :roflwithout naming names, TITANIA!)...but she said that wouldn't be believed.

Poor mom...:bigtears:


----------



## Pipp

LOL, Tiny, that song is hilarious!! :singing

:rofl:

And good lessons to be learned here! Bunny 101 - right from the bunny's teeth! er.. mouth!!


PIPP :bunnydancewho loves big boys who hang out with dwarfs!)


----------



## Pipp

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Dear Diary,
> 
> Now that I'm over a year old, I thought that perhaps I should try different things to see what I want to do with the rest of my life....besides being the BunFather that is. After all - didn't the GodFather run a business or something?
> 
> Well...I tried my hand at song-writing (I'll copy it below from an earlier post I made and share it). Dad said I'm not that good.
> 
> So I thought I'd try my hand at fashion design. I picked mom's FAVORITE dress to work with because I knew it was good quality ( she said it was "dry clean only").
> 
> Mom is mad at me now. She says I can't try out for "Project Bun-way" where bunnies redesign their owners' clothes. I think she's kicking me out of my closet.
> 
> Well....here's my design...I felt like mom's skirt was too long and the pattern wasn't "bold enough"...like she needed more fur (skin?) to show through....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I told mom I wanted a "bold" design that would show off her legs and capture the attention of others. Doesn't my design do that? (You need to click on the photos to get the full effect).
> 
> Sheesh....what talent should I try to develop next?
> 
> The BunFather


 What a good boy you are, Tiny! You know how hot it can get down there in Texas, and you decided to give your Mom some airconditioning (as well as show off yourawesome fashion sense!). But ya know what buddy? I wouldn't hang around too close if you see her pulling out that BIIIIIG pot!

:cooking:

(I'm nice to myMom,too!I noticed she gets a break every time I eat another computer or phone wire!)

PIPP :bunny17


----------



## LuvaBun

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Sheesh....what talent should I try to develop next?
> 
> The BunFather


 Errr, how about needlework, then you could try and repair your mom's skirt ? You really went to town on re-designing it, didn't ya :shock:.

BTW - I love your song 

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER

LuvaBun,

Wow...needlework sounds fun! But mom hides all of her needles and thread from me so that I won't try to eat them.

Yesterday wasa beautiful day here - almost 65 degrees out - a cool breeze going. I worked really hard to try my skills at landscape design. I think its great for rabbits - and they'll each have their "own space".

Dad told mom he'd fill in the holes this week......

I tell you - NOBODY appreciates my efforts around here.

I thought about taking up gardening because I can weed...but mom says that carrot tops are NOT weeds.

The BunFather


----------



## LuvaBun

*The BUNFATHER wrote: *


> Dad told mom he'd fill in the holes this week......


 *TIIINNNNYYY:nono*

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

Well, it looks like I can't be a librarian either. I thought I'd help mom out because she has SOOOOO MANY books around the house - and sometimes she's so busy with them that she doesn't have time for me.

So I decided to help her take care of them.

She's always telling dad that they're "food for thought"....but I think they need more cooking or something. They pages are ok but those covers are a bit tough...

Unfortunately, mom found me. I was looking for "The Velveteen Rabbit" but wasn't able to find it. But I did discover that Danielle Steele's "food" is more spicy than mom's "how to" books on getting organized.

Maybe I should try to be an organizer?????

The BunFather


----------



## LuvaBun

:rofl:Oh Tiny - God loves a tryer. And boy, are you trying!!

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER

*LuvaBun wrote: *


> . And boy, are you trying!!
> 
> Jan


 
Jan,

You must know my mom real well! That seems to be what she says to me....but its usually used with another word...

like..

"Tiny...you're trying my patience" (followed by a big sigh)

or 

"Tiny...are you trying to get in trouble?" (usually followed by a smile and a sigh)

or 

"Tiny....are you trying to get on my last nerve?" (I always wait to see if she's gonna thump me off on that one - it means I'm almost in trouble).

But funny thing is - when I keep hopping in front of her as she's going to the door to let the dog out (I'm showing her where the dog wants to go - and getting in her footsteps so she can follow me) - she never says, "Thank you Tiny for TRYING to help!"....well...she did do it one time when she tripped. But it didn't sound like a happy form of "trying"...

Today I'm stuck inside...but that's ok. I've been looking at the closet walls and thinking about how I could practice some carpentry to redesign mom's closet....

The BunFather

Mom says I'm in a mid-life crisis? GingerSpice says its a "soon to die" crisis if I keep it up. Me? No crisis at all...just figuring out what to do with my time besides sleep...


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Well diary, I've decided that for at least a little while - I'm just gonna be a lazy bunny.

I try my attempts at songwriting - I get laughed at.

I try fashion design.....I get in trouble.

Interior design gets dad upset with me.

Landscape design is great for bunnies - till dad fills in the holes.

Librarian is out...the books need some salt or something.

The only thing I seem to be able to do (because mom is groggy and slow) is to be her alarm clock....you know - jump her on with full force (15 pounds) because I heard a noise outside and she needs to know about it. Then I have to take off running - but at least she's awake.

Still yet - you know - the life of a lazy bun isn't too bad. I do still have to spend time practicing "the butt" and being available for the harem to groom me properly. I go in the rabbitry to remind the bucks that I am STILL the boss....

So it isn't as if I'm wasting my life away - right?

Well - its getting late and I better go wake up mom again. I'll tell her I was dreaming of craisins and wanted to see if she knew where there are any....

*The ONE*

* The ONLY (doesn't that mean the same as one?)*

* The ORIGINAL*

* BUNFATHER*


----------



## LuvaBun

Ahhhh Tiny. It's tough at the top!!!

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

I don't know if I should be complaining and say that life isn't fair - or be happy. Mom and I have talked and for now - I'm happy.

You see - Puck doesn't know it - but he's getting a GIRLFRIEND for his birthday. Mom says that she has been debating about this for a long time - but she's decided that he really needs a girlfriend. Ok - so she's going to be his wife....but he needs to do the asking! (Mom says that she is going to let them breed a little bit - like for a year or so - and then both will get neutered and be bonded and live together). 

Her name is "Milina" and she is coming all of the way from California! Mom even showed me her picture and I'm going to share it here in my diary.

Now I have to admit - I'm a little bit upset because mom says I can't steal Milina for my harem. She says that Milina is coming to be with Puck! However, the more I thought about it - between Miss Bea, GingerSpice, Who, Boo-berry, and the other gals.....you know - a guy can only divide his attention so many ways! 

Anyway - in the future I may let Puck borrow my name and diary to talk about Milina once she comes. I will admit- she does look pretty!

The BunFather


----------



## LuvaBun

What a pretty girl! And yes Tiny, I think you have your hands(paws) full already with all your girls. Let Puck have Milina to himself 

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

Its been a while since I've written. I've been pretty busylately going outside while the weather is still good.Sometimes I am lucky and get to spend the whole night outside becauseit gets hot in the daytime. The only bad thing about it isthat the sprinklers tend to wake me up in the early morning hours andfor about an hour I have to keep hopping from spot to spot (for 15minutes at a time) while the ground gets rained on...

But how does it rain if its coming from the ground? I stillcan't figure that one out....suddenly the ground opens up and thesewater things go off.....I've tried to dig one up but the dog keepscovering it up so I don't get in trouble. 

Puck found out the secret about his new girlfriend and he's beeninsufferable to live with. He taunts me with, "Tiny...I'mgetting a GIRL and I'm gonna have a family!". Yeahright! What self-respecting buck wants a FAMILY...when youcan have a harem? Oh well...he's young. Wait tillshe starts bossing him around (I think I'm going to tell GingerSpice togo meet her and give her some pointers on dealing with Puck).

Puck doesn't know it - but Milina arrived in Houston lastnight. Mom is bringing her home on Saturday night - they'remeeting at a show. Mom says she has to be in something called"Quarantine" for a couple of weeks - I think its a special cagedesigned to keep you from getting sick or something. In thatcase...Puck needs one 'cause he's always running his mouth off at meand I have to go and spray by his cage (but only if mom isn'tlooking). Mom blames Puck for it - isn't thatfunny? 

Well...it was funny...till mom caught me.

Anyway - not much has been happening here other than babies being born,mom taking LOTS of photos all the time .... and Robin &amp; momstealing my bananas when Robin was home last week. Carrotsare ok..but they aren't bananas.

I'm off to look at more bunny blogs - mom says I need to check out"Just Jack" as I'll see some familiar faces. Hmm.....do Ireally want to?

Till later,

The BunFather!


----------



## naturestee

C'mon, Bunfather, you mean you don't want lots of mini Tinys running around?

Try not to flirt with Milina too much- she's Puck's only girl, while you have so many lionhead ladies!


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

I've missed this forum. Some of my favorite bunnies havepictures here and I haven't been able to sneak on the computer at nightwhile munching carrots (and ignorning mom and dad's sleeptyime noisesthat never seem to harmonize).

But I wrote a diary entry and saved it while the board was down...here it is..


Dear Diary,

I know - its been a while since I've written. Puck has himself agirlfriend - life has been busy - but I've had so many outsideresponsibilities that I come in exhausted every night and too tired tocome to the forum.

I have to post though because something interesting happened recently....

I had just come in from outside and was sneaking a banana peel from thetrash - when I heard hooting and hollering form the livingroom. As usual, mom was at the computer - but dad was withher and they were laughing hysterically about something mom had beensent. In fact, mom laughed so hard she had to run to thebathroom and almost didn't make it.

While mom was gone, I stood up on my hind legs and peeked at thecomputer. I was amazed....what was so funny? 

Still yet - mom had been crying for DAYS about losing one of herfavorite harlequin lionheads soI was so happy to see herlaugh again.

I told dad that I didn't understand what was so funny about thepictures. Mom doesn't look like that - why I've never evenseen her wear that fur in the photo...and I know most of moms favoritefur tops.

He didn't seem to understand me. He just patted my head andwalked away. He doesn't understand bunny nudges well enough.

Ginger and Miss Bea came out of the bedroom 'cause they'd heard thehooting and hollering too - and so I showed them the computer screen. 

Ginger didn't get it. I'll tell you - I love that littledoe...but sometimes she's such a dumb bunny. Of course - Ididn't want to let on that I didn't exactly get it either.Why...mom's driver's license thing is different. (I mentionthat because dad says he didn't know that internet sites used thesoftware that is used to produce photos for driver's licenses...mom anddad laughed about that too).

Anyway - Miss Bea explained it to us. She reminded us thatshe spent 9 months as a classroom bunny in a kindergarten classroom andshe'd seen this all the time - but it was usually done with crayons andpaper and they didn't have spell check...but pictures would be drawnand then passed around and laughed at by students. She saidthat she never quite got the idea of it - that the pictures neverlooked right - and that sometimes she tried to take aim at them if hercage was close enough....just to see if maybe that would help somemagical ink appear or something. 

So she told Ginger &amp; I not to worry - that she'd been to kindergarten and knew how stuff like this works...

So - I've decided with summertime coming - since I'm going to have tostay inside during the day - I'm going to practice to be a photographerso I can come up with art like this...


The BunFather

P.S. Wanna see what made mom and dad laugh so hard?(Mom says something about this picture being about as accurate as JLo's would be? )



*Oh yes...if mom saw this entry - she'd want me to warn folks firstto put downtheir food and drinks and swallow!*

*(Personally, I think mom is tickled to think she's wanted...and I'mturning herin for the$$ so I can buy me some morecrasisins...)*

*(Picking upphone to call operator: "Hello,Operator? Where do I call to turn in the Peginator?")*


----------



## SunnieBunnie Rabbitry

HaHaHa! I love it!

Tiny, you should get your mom to print out that picture and frame it, for someone to care so much for herto send her a specialpicture to make her laughwhen she's going through a difficulttime... that is something!

Thank you for sharing that with us!

~Sunshine


----------



## naturestee

It's still funny the second time around! 

Wherever small fuzzy bunnies are found, you are sure to find...

*THE PEGINATOR!

*Mwahahahaha!


----------



## TinysMom

*SunnieBunnie Rabbitry wrote: *


> HaHaHa! I love it!
> 
> Tiny, you should get your mom to print out that picture and frame it, for someone to care so much for herto send her a specialpicture to make her laughwhen she's going through a difficulttime... that is something!
> 
> Thank you for sharing that with us!
> 
> ~Sunshine


We did print it out - on magnetic paper and we're putting it on the frig so all who enter will be warned

"The PEGINATOR!" is here!



Peg


----------



## TinysMom

PUCK AND MILINA JUST HAD BABIES!

Milina had five babies but one was stillborn. She has ONEchocolate (oh Lord...may it be a girl), one broken black, and twoblacks (or black otter?)....

Mom is doing fine - dad is denying they're his....

Peg


----------



## jordiwes

Ohhh, lop babies! You will have to share pics!!!!


----------



## TinysMom

Well, it has been almost a month since Puck&amp; Milina had babies....of course, I know that no one reallywants to see them....right?

Puck claims he's been framed and that he refuses to pay "bunny support"for the third bunny...Milina keeps trying to tell him that she's doinga favor for a lionhead mama who had 8 babies and fostering thebaby. Of course, Puck never really listens to her - justsays, "They're not all mine!".

For those who are wondering - Puck is a broken black otter (carryingchocolate) holland lop and Milina is a chocolate holland lop.Milina had five babies - 2 were peanuts and1 wasstillborn. I had hoped and prayed for a chocolate otter DOEand maybe a broken chocolate DOE. Ha. We got abroken black doe and a chocolate otter BUCK...

Oh well - here are the photos!




See the foster child?




The foster child is actually a bit more friendly.




Puck's daughter has his easy-going "want to please mom" personality (ha ha ha)...




But mom found a way to get her to stay around for some pictures..









Oh wait...she didn't want to cooperate THAT much...




Puck's son




Yes - he has a 2nd ear but he insists on flipping it UP onto his head....not letting it hang.



I'll share more photos as they grow up. I haven't decided yetwhether to let them go to other homes (I've had requests for lops aspets) or to keep them....

Peg


----------



## pamnock

Awesome photos! I want that little chocolate otter Peg! LOL

Pam


----------



## TinysMom

*pamnock wrote: *


> Awesome photos! I want that little chocolate otter Peg! LOL
> 
> Pam


If you were here - you could have him. I wanted a DOE!!!!

Leave it to Puck &amp; Milina to give me a buck...

I may keep him anyway and add another doe to breed to him...but IF I do I only want 2 bucks and maybe 3-4 does...

(Wait..isn't that what I said about lionheads?).

Peg


----------



## Pipp

Just wanted to say, MISSED YOU GUYS!!!

:hug:


----------



## Dwarf_Angel04

Cute photos! :inlove:

First thing I noticed was the computer monitor displaying Rabbit Only's main message board page LOL! onder:


----------



## TinysMom

It has been a while since I've posted about Tiny and I know I need to get more photos...but I thought I'd quickly share about him.

The big boy loves to be outside....even in this heat. He goes in and out fairly often and we try to bring him in during the daytime - only to have him sulk and beg to go back outside. He has three or four favorite places where he stays cool when it is hot out (like a hole he's dug in one garden patch). 

Even though he's not a cuddler and never will be on - he brings a lot of joy to my life. When I got home from my trip (gone for 3 weeks) - he made sure he properly ignored me and flicked me off several times - and even refused a banana the first day! However, I think he's considering forgiving me for my absence - as long as I let him do whatever he wants (like going outside).

I will share more pictures later this month - I need to take some of him....but I sure do love him. 

Anyway - I just wanted to update folks on my big boy....that he's still happy and healthy and being "THE BunFather".

Peg


----------



## LuvaBun

Nice to hear the Big Man is still being his stubborn - I mean, loving - self . Give him a big hug and kiss from me.

Jan

ps - yeah, new photos would be appreciated


----------



## TinysMom

When Tiny's blog got lost a few months ago - sodid this story of Puck. Fortunately, someone sent it to me and Ithought I'd repost it here.

Peg

~~~~

[align=center]*A Day In the Life ofPuck*[/align] [align=center][/align][align=center]*Early Summer -2005*[/align]  7am - wake up to the sound of Tiny rattling his cage doors. Think aboutmy plans for today again - I want to explore the bedrooms and behindthe tv at least three times 

 
9:15 am - Mom finally lets me out. Tiny takes me to the side and reminds me to stay in the bunny room. 

 
9:17 am - I jump the barricade when Tiny turns his back to answer another bunny's question. 

 
9:18 am - Mom sees me. I drink water out of the dog's bowl to make sureshe thinks that is why I jumped the fence. When she walks towards me -I jump back inside the barricade. Mom tries to fix the barricade. 

 
9:24 am - I jump the barricade and take off running for Eric's bedroom. 

 
9:25 am - I make it to Eric's bedroom and start exploring 

 
9:47 am - I accidentally jump on Eric 

 
9:52 am - Eric returns me to the bunny room 

 
10:17 am - I jump the barricade again 

 
10:18 am - I run for Eric's room 

 
10:22 am - Eric picks me up and puts me in my cage. Tiny lectures mefrom the floor about how to be a good bunny 

 
11:14 am - Mom sees in my cage and says, "Puck...what did you do NOW?".I look so pitiful and sad she picks me up and puts me down on thefloor. 

 
11:29 am - I jump the barricade 

 
11:33 am - I hide behind the tv (which is in the fireplace) 

 
11:47 am - Mom asks where I am 

 
11:54 am - Robin sees me behind the tv and puts me in the bunny room 

 
12:02 pm - I eat hay mom brings in and Tiny glares at me. 

 
12:13 pm - I decide to show GingerSpice I'm becoming a BIG boy bunny and chase her and try to play house 

 
12:15 pm - Tiny chases me across the room and tells me to settle down or HE'S pushing me out the barricade 

 
12:26 pm - I chase Roary and tell him I'm bigger and badder than he is 

 
12:42 pm - I jump the barricade 'cause Tiny's about to thrash me 

 
12:55 pm - I accidentally run across Eric's foot as he plays XBox. He puts me back in the bunny room. 

 
1:19 pm - Yeah, yeah, yeah - I've heard these lectures before. I flick off Tiny and jump the barricade again. 

 
1:42 pm - Robin takes me from the bathroom and puts me back in my cage 

 
2:16 pm - Mom brings in hay and snacks. I beg her to let me out but shesays "no Puck...not now". She does give me two craisins. I nap. 

 
2:59 pm - I shake my cage door when mom goes to let the dog out. She lets me out of my cage. 

 
3:21 pm - Eric chases me out of his room and when he finally catches me(behind the tv) he puts me back in the bunny room 

 
3:24 pm - Tiny and the other bunnies start approaching me with mean looks on their faces 

 
3:25 pm - I jumped the barricade again - only this time - SugarBear follows. 

 
3:37 pm - Mom sees SugarBear &amp; I behind the tv (trying to climbthe fireplace walls). She puts us in the bunny room again. 

 
3:38 pm - I lay down in a corner and tell Tiny I'm going to take a nap 

 
3:47 pm - Tiny's asleep. I jump the barricade again. 

 
4:12 pm - Eric catches me sleeping on his bed. He puts me in my cage. 

 
5:45 pm - Mom cleans cages and lets me out to play "in the bunny room". 

 
5:54 pm - Mom leaves the bunny room - and so do I. 

 
6:30 pm - Mom starts rustling up our food. I hop back in the bunny room and wait for her to put it down. 

 
7:00 pm - Mom picks me up and says "bedtime". She puts me in my cage -and I hadn't even done anything wrong! NO FAIR!


----------



## Haley

Aww Peg, that is so cute :hug2:

Puck seems like quite the brave and adventurouslittle man:kiss:


----------



## maomaochiu

I just started reading the whole blog from page1, and i absolutely LOVE it! Bunfather is quite a character,isn't he?!!!it is soooo funny. good job!!


----------



## TinysMom

Hey guys....I think I'm a bit nervous. It'sHalloween here in Texas and Tiny's been acting a bit funny. We think hewants his next "job attempt" to be acting...and he was "studying" forthe part...but we're not sure.

What do you think of his plans? Should we be nervous? (The pictures are clickable so you can see the movie title).





























Peg &amp; family


----------



## LuvaBun

:shock:Scarey!!! Did you survive the night?Can't believe that big Gentle Giant would do anything like that 

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Jan,

I thought I might clarify some things here 'cause I think mom misunderstood my intents.

My human brother is a theater major at college. I heard him saying thatsomeone at school wanted to do a remake of "Night of the Lepus" someday- and since I'd heard mom talk about it - I thought I might check itout to see if I could try out for one of the parts. As youknow, I'm trying to figure out what to do with my life for a "job" asI'm finding that lazing around just....isn't enough for a big bun likeme. I figured maybe I could earn enough to buy more craisins orsomething.

So I finally found the movie and settled down with my banana and drinkand was trying to figure out how to open the movie when mom walked inthe room. It was going to be a surprise for her if I got the job so sheknew nothing of my plans.

Anyway, mom was like, "If you really want to see the movie Tiny, I'll put it in for you..."

SCARY! I don't know how those buns learned to act like that....but Iknow I'm not up to that level. Plus...do you know the ending?OUCH. I am sure they'll so no rabbits were harmed....but what about therabbits' psyche? (You'll notice you never see those rabbits in anothermovie if you look on imdb for rabbits). 

I don't think acting is for me. Or at least not in a remake of that movie.

But I've noticed one mom has that's called "Harvey"....I may try to check it out next week...*

The BunFather

LuvaBun wrote: *


> :shock:Scarey!!!Did you survive the night?Can't believe that big Gentle Giant would doanything like that
> 
> Jan


----------



## Haley

Good thinking Tiny! I think that youre moresuited to something a little less intense. How about auditioning for aromance flick? or a comedy? Im sure you would be better suited tosomething of that nature.

Remember, though, you have a very tough job as it is of keeping allthose other bunnies in line! Who will watch over them ifyou're away trying to establish an acting career? Maybe mom shouldstart paying you for your babysitting (er bunnysitting) skills...Imsure you could work out some sort of non-monetary payment, such as anincrease in craisins or something 

Take care you handsome devil!

Haley


----------



## TinysMom

I woke up in the middle of the night the othernight and came out into the kitchen and looked into the living room -and I found out what the BunFather does at night. I am so glad I wasable to capture it w/ the camera for y'all.

So...for those who think the BunFather might have a rough life...














Think again?

Peg

P.S. He's in MY recliner...


----------



## Haley

haha..so that is what our bunnies do when we're asleep!

They really have a rough life, dont they?


----------



## naturestee

Peg, who are you kidding? You don'thave a recliner. That's Tiny's chair and sometimes he's kindenough to let you use it!


----------



## TinysMom

Busted! You know Tiny so well.....

Peg *

naturestee wrote: *


> Peg, who are youkidding? You don't have a recliner. That's Tiny'schair and sometimes he's kind enough to let you use it!


----------



## TinysMom

I was going through my old photos on photobucket and came across these. Thought y'all might enjoy them.

Worn out after playing with the babies




Hey...I've gotta keep Puck in line somehow...




These can't be bunny slippers....their ears aren't long enough...




man...am I tired...




Alright you two - break it up (ok..so I know this is in his blog somewhere earlier)




Wow...even my ears fit in Ginger's cage...




Mom..tell the truth. Does this cage make my butt look fat?


----------



## TinysMom

I probably shouldn't do this - but I've been dying to share this with y'all. 

As some folks might know, during November I worked on NaNoWriMo -National Novel Writing Month. The goal is to write a 50,000 word (ormore) novel during that month. I made the goal - although I'm still inthe process of finishing the book. My personal goal is to finish it inDecember and edit it in January before submitting it.

It is a Christian romance novel - and Tiny and Miss Bea are in it. I thought I'd share two scenes from the book here. 

*PLEASE, PLEASE, PLEASE... DO NOT SEND THIS TO ANYONE OR PASS ITAROUND THE INTERNET. IF I FIND OUT THAT HAPPENS, I WILL HAVE TO CHANGETHE STORY. PART OF MY GOAL OF THE BOOK IS TO EDUCATE FOLKS ABOUTRABBITS...SO IF YOU CHOOSE TO DO THAT - I MAY HAVE TO REMOVE TINY ANDMISS BEA FROM THE BOOK. 

I MAY ALSO DELETE THESE POSTS IN A FEW DAYS...ITS JUST ... RIGHT NOW I WOULD REALLY LIKE SOME FEEDBACK ON THESE PASSAGES.

*Peg

Posts to follow this one...


----------



## TinysMom

In this passage, Kate (main female) is going tothe pet shelter to adopt a CAT. Her grandmother's 18 year old cat,Punky, died two months earlier. Kate lives alone and realizes she'dlike some company. Stan is the one who will become her loveinterest - he has decided to adopt a dog.

Peg


Kate walked into the shelterand was overcome by the smell. Yes, this was definitely a place whereanimals lived. Still yet, she would be able to get a cat or maybe akitten and give it a good home. Perhaps shed find an older cat no oneelse wanted. Then again, a kitten would be fun too. Either way, shewasnt going home without a cat and she had Punkys cat carrier withher.
A young woman approached herwith a smile. Hi, Im Abby. It looks like you came prepared to adoptsomeone. Can I help you?
Kate smiled, Yes, thanks. Iwant to adopt a cat. My cat died two months ago and Im very lonely.
Abby beckoned to a door andsaid, Right this way. We keep the cats and other small animals on thisside of the building so they arent bothered by dogs.
The women chatted as theywalked through the door. Kate explained how Punky had passed away inhis sleep and Abby expressed her sympathies. They talked about Punkyspersonality and relationship with Kate as Abby tried to get a sense ofwhat Kate was looking for in a pet.
Kate was shocked when theywalked into the pet room. They were surrounded by cages on three sides.The animals were stacked three and four high. Some of them ducked tothe back of the cage when they heard people enter  while others racedto the door for pets and possibly a treat. 
There were cats of all colorsand sizes. Black cats, calico cats, brown cats and more. There wereMaine Coon Cats, tabby cats and even a litter of Manx. How was shegoing to decide? She almost wanted them all.
As she wandered around theroom, a tall black pile of fur in the largest cage stood and stretched.She looked at those ears as they stood tall. This was no cat. It lookedlike a rabbit but it was the size of a monster. She backed away fromthe cage.
Watching her reaction, Abby laughed and said, Dont mind him. Thats Tiny.
Tiny? He must weigh 25 pounds!
Actually, he weighed 17pounds when he came in here three weeks ago but hes down to a littleover 14 pounds. His owner passed away and hes still grieving for her.He will eat and drink some but hes very unhappy.
Hearing his name, Tiny stoodand pressed himself against the door with all of his weight. Katebacked away a couple more steps. Still yet, she found him fascinating. 
Abby had a keen awarenessabout people and she sensed that Kate might be the right owner forTiny. Tiny had not acted this lively since he came in and he reallyseemed to be fascinated by Kates voice. Perhaps she reminded him ofhis former owner. Abby had to find a way for the two to interact.
Would you like to meet Tiny?Hes a flemish giant and hes very gentle. In fact, this breed ofrabbit is bred specifically for their gentleness.
Will he bite me?
 Hes really very gentle.Hes actually pretty affectionate and tame for a rabbit too. Why dontyou let me bring him out of the cage. Hes too big for the playpen, soIll just shut the door and let him run around the room so you can seehim.
Kate hesitantly agreed. Shehad always wanted a rabbit but a little rabbit, not some monsterrabbit. Still yet, his eyes seemed to plead with her to at least givehim a chance to get to meet her.
Abby opened the cage and Tinysniffed the door and then bounded out onto the floor. He hopped aroundthe room for a moment or two and sniffed their feet and then rubbed hischin on his cage. Abby explained that he was marking his cage with hisscent so others would know it was his. 
Come, sit on the floor withTiny. I have a few yogurt chips you can give him when he comes to you.
At the word yogurt, Tinycame running over to Abby and started pawing at her clothes. Shelaughed and said, Busted. I sneak in here to give Tiny a chance to getsome exercise and get some treats. Ive been worried about him.
Kate and Abby sat on the floortogether. Tiny crawled on Abbys lap and started hunting for histreats. She gave him one and then handed the rest to Kate. Before Kateknew it, Tiny was in HER lap and nudging her with his nose. When shedidnt immediately offer a treat, he went looking for them in her handand tried to paw at it. 
Im scared. Hell bite me.
Abby replied, Just open yourhand and let him pick it out of your hand. He wont hurt you.
Kate held out her hand withthe yogurt chip in the middle of it. Tiny sniffed it and then grabbedthe treat and hopped away. He almost seemed as scared of her as she wasof him.
Abby and Kate watched as Tinyran around the room a bit more and then suddenly made a mad dash forhis cage. Kate asked, What is he doing? I thought he wanted theexercise. 
After watching Tiny for amoment, Abby replied, He ran for his litter box. He realized he had togo to the bathroom and that is where he knows to go.
You mean hes litter box trained? Like a cat?
Yes. If I didnt already havefive rabbits, Id take him myself. Ive never seen a rabbit so tame andwell-trained come into the shelter. But Im worried that if he doesntstop grieving, well lose him.
Well, I dont think I cantake him. Hes just too big and I really did come for a cat.
Abby sighed softly and said,Ok as she shut Tinys door. Together the two women turned to the catswhen a loud sound filled the room. Turning to his cage, Abby said,Tiny, stop it. She explained to Kate that Tiny was thumping his backfeet to get their attention. He continued thumping while Kate looked ata kitten. She put the kitten back in the cage and was looking at atabby when a rattling noise filled the room. Both women turned to seeTiny rattling his cage doors with his teeth. Hes never done thatbefore. Hes having a temper tantrum.
Abby walked over to Tiny andtalked to him quietly, Well find you a home buddy. I promise. But youhave to behave.
Ill take him. Kate spoke up.
Abby paused a moment andsmiled at the big rabbit. She knew Kate was the right person for Tinybut she wanted to make sure that Kate knew she was the right person.She needed to press her just a little bit and make Kate realize thatshe wanted Tiny and wasnt just taking him out of pity.
Kate, I dont think youunderstand. You cant just take Tiny because you feel sorry for him orbecause hes having a temper tantrum. Hes going to be a bigresponsibility for you. Not only will he need to be fed and have hislitter box changed, hes going to need time outside in the sunsometimes. At least I find that my rabbits thrive with outside time.But what he really needs is love. Hes lost a beloved mistress and wasfound next to her body from when she collapsed. Can you give him loveand wait for him to grieve before he can love you back?
Kate walked over to Tinyscage and stared at him. Hed laid back down and was in the back cornerof his cage now. He stared back at her and twitched his ears.He was scary looking. He was huge. She knew nothing about rabbits. Butreflected in his eyes was the loneliness she felt in her heart. Shewhispered his name softly and he came over to the door and tried tonudge her hand through the bars. She whispered his name again andrealized that they needed each other.
Can I give him love? I dontknow. Hes huge and he scares me. I know nothing about rabbits eventhough I always wanted one as a kid. But I know that he needs me and Ineed him. Weve both lost people we love and we can help each otherthrough the pain. I want him. I know Ill grow to love him once I learnto trust him.
Abby smiled because she knewthat Kate had made the commitment in her heart to Tiny and she wouldnot abandon him. She loved it when she was able to match up an animalwith the right person. It gave her a feeling of peace.
I have one problem though, Kate said. Will he fit in my cat carrier?
Well make him fit. Abby said. 


As Stan pulled into theshelter, two women were carrying a cat carrier to a white VW andloading it into the car. He laughed as he watched them maneuver thecarrier into the car. It looked heavy from the way they were strainingunder the weight. By the time he got out of his car, they didnt needhis help and stood talking by the car door. The short redhead gave thebrunette a hug and appeared to give her instructions. Both women wereteary eyed. He had to admit, the brunette was kind of cute but then hechided himself that he had come here for a blonde dog and not abrunette woman.


----------



## TinysMom

In this section of the novel, Kate has agreed tofoster Miss Bea, a harlequin lionhead. She is TERRIFIED of MissBea....because Miss Bea is totally unsocialized (she was a classroombunny) and when Abby pulled her out of the cat carrier, Miss Bea foughtwith tooth and nail....sort of like a really scared rabbit will.

Kate is relating to Abby what happened later that night after Abby left...

It all started the same nightKate got Miss Bea. After Abby left, Kate got the rabbits fed andsettled for the night. As usual, she left Tinys kennel door open butkept him locked in her room. She figured that since Miss Bea was shutin her cage, the two would get along just fine and there would be nofights over territory.
A couple of hours after shewent to bed, Kate heard thumping. Tiny started jumping on the bed andrunning around the room. She woke up enough to tell him to settle downor shed put him in his kennel and lock his door. Then she felt himjump on heronly it wasnt Tinyit couldnt be Tiny. It wasnt heavyenough. She felt the weight on her again  sitting on her chest. Sheopened one eye and saw two beady eyes staring at her face. She closedher eye and then opened both eyes. The eyes came closer to her face andshe wanted to scream. Then, the eyes backed away as Miss Bea sat on herhaunches and started cleaning her face, staring at Kate the whole time.
Miss Bea was out of her cage.Miss Bea was sitting on her chest. Tiny was thumping and having a fit.What was happening? Was this all a bad dream? She wasnt sure if shewanted to wake up or not.
As suddenly as she was onKates chest, Miss Bea hopped back off and got on the floor. Thethumping got louder and even Kate could tell that Tiny was angry. Shetried to hush Tiny while she stared at Miss Bea. What was this devilrabbit doing out of her cage? Why was Tiny thumping?
Then she saw him. Tiny was inMiss Beas cage. He was locked in Miss Beas cage while the littledevil ran around the room and then entered his cage and chinned hisfood bowl, water bottle and litter box. As Tiny watched her, he rattledthe cage door with his teeth and continued thumping.
Miss Bea was claiming HISturf? Kate didnt think so. She got up out of bed and went tocatch Miss Bea. The chase was on.
Miss Bea ran under the bed.After several attempts to get her out, Kate went to her kitchen and gota broom to shoo her out. Miss Bea ran out from under the bed and outthe bedroom door that Kate had accidentally left open. Score one forthe rabbit. Kate ran after her. Tiny continued thumping.
Miss Bea ran to the kitchen,then the dining room. Kate chased her under the desk where the rabbitpromptly nipped her. Another point for the rabbit. As Kate yelled atthe rabbit, she took off for the bathroom. As Kate ran into thebathroom, she tripped over the rabbit dashing out the door. The rabbitscored again..
Kate was determined to catchher now. She ran into the bedroom. No Miss Bea. She went back down thehall, and with a honeyed voice called, Miss Bea, oh come here littledarling. Her mind added the words, So I can strangle you.
Kate trapped Miss Bea underthe couch but she didnt have her broom with her. She went and fetchedthe broom, only to find the rabbit had disappeared again. Score anotherone for the rabbit. Miss Bea 4, Kate O.
Kate searched the house forthe rabbit. Her racing heartbeat matched Tinys continual thumping. Shefinally found Miss Bea trying to hide behind the refrigerator. Ivegot you now she exclaimed as she grabbed for Miss Beas rump. Miss Beatwisted out of her hand and took off, thumping at her. She was leftwith a few strands of fur in her hand. Greatnow she had two rabbitsthumping. Score another point for the rabbit? Would the rabbit give upat 5 points? 7 points?
Kate was not giving up. Norabbit could outsmart her. Okmaybe this rabbit could. But not forlong. Kate had a college degree for crying out loud. Certainly shecould catch a rabbit.
She decided to try enticingMiss Bea to come to her for a treat. She went to the frig and got twocarrots. One was for Miss Bea and one would be for Tiny. She knew Tinymight calm down once he had something to eat.
Tiny. Hed stopped thumping.Was he all right? Had the devil bunny hurt him? She raced down thehallway to the bedroom, hoping to find Tiny ok. She stopped in thedoorway and didnt know whether to laugh or cry.
Tiny was back in his cage.Miss Bea was back in her cageand her door was shut. When Kate walkednear her cage, Miss Bea thumped. Tiny replied with a thump of his own.Kate debated between strangling the rabbit and giving her the carrotshe carried. She decided giving Miss Bea the carrot was the bestchoice. She dropped a carrot in Tinys cage and one in Miss Beas cageand then went to the bed to sit down. Tiny grabbed his carrot and ateit immediately. Miss Bea sniffed at the carrot and turned her back toKate and started grooming herself. Score another point forthe devil herself.


Peg

P.S. Miss Bea HAS opened cages and she HAS locked otherrabbits in her cage when they go in to explore it. I'm trying toremember if she locked Tiny in her cage once -he's always beenfascinated by the smaller cages and I remember he got locked in oneonce and was thumping....


----------



## SOOOSKA

Peg, that was great. I had a tear in my eye reading the part about Tiny in the shelter. 

Will this be published. I'd love to read it when it's finished.

Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

I do have a publisher in mind. I need to finishthe novel this month, edit it next month and then try to submit it. Ifthey buy it (I also review books and I have seen what they buy)...itwill be about 2 years before the story hits the bookstore shelves.

Here is a bit more about the novel. Stan is going to wind upbecoming a painter because he loves to paint. His paintings wind uptaking off (he donates one to the local shelter for their auction and alot of interest is generated in his paintings after the picture isshown in a large metropolitan newspaper...let's say he becomes the nextThomas Kinkade but of animals and stuff). He has 20% of the income fromhis animal paintings donated to the shelter to keep it running,

Kate winds up renovating her home (it was her grandma's and she hasn'tchanged a thing since Grandma died) to run a rabbit shelter. It's goingto be called "BunFather's Haven" or something like that. (yep..."TheBunFather" even makes it into the novel).

The book is actually the first in a series. Puck will make it into book2 and GingerSpice will make it into book 2 too (as a disabled bunny -which she is now). 

I'm going to share a couple more sections next...at least one...maybe more.

Peg*



SOOOSKA wrote: *


> Peg, that wasgreat. I had a tear in my eye reading the part about Tiny inthe shelter.
> 
> Will this be published. I'd love to read it when it's finished.
> 
> Susan:bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

This is Kate's first morning w/ Tiny...

Kate woke up at daybreak onSunday morning. She didnt want to wake up that early but it is hard tostay asleep when a 14 pound bunny lands on your belly as he leaps onthe bed. The leap was only the start of his fun though as he ran lapsaround the room at a pace that made her dizzy. How could something thatlarge move so fast? By the third leap on the bed, shed learned to moveout of his way. She had observed that with every other lap of the roomhe took a shortcut across the bed for the other side.
What Kate didnt understandwas what Tiny was doing in her room. Shed made him a bed last nightout of a cardboard box and an old towel of her grandmothers. He wassupposed to be sleeping in the kitchen. 
She tried to make sense of hispresence in her room but she couldnt help falling back to sleep oncehe stopped running around. She wasnt worried about him getting intotrouble because he jumped up on the bed and settled down by her feetfor a nap. She could live with a pet like this.
 When the alarm woke Kate threehours later, Tiny was still by her feet. He appeared to be asleep butas she snuck out of bed, she noticed him sit up and yawn. Man, he was abig rabbit. She still was scared of him but so far he had been verygentle and kept out of trouble.
Kate walked out to the kitchenwith a bit of trepidation. Had Tiny destroyed the carpet? Had he usedhis litter box? What had he done all night?
She learned the answer as sheentered the kitchen. Tiny had used the litter box alright. Almosteverything was in it although you could see where he must have had hisrear end over the corner once when he used it. She made a mental noteto buy him a larger litter box when she went to the store next time.The rest of the kitchen seemed fine  except for his box and towel. Thestinker had knocked over his box, chewed on the towel enough to putmultiple holes in it and then chewed on the box too. Itlooked like she better add some sort of chew toy to her shopping list.
Kate made herself some tea andgrabbed a banana while she thought about what to have for breakfast. Asshe peeled the banana, she heard the thwump thwump of Tiny running fromthe living room into the kitchen. She got out of his way in case heneeded to use the litter box again. Her eyes opened wide as he headedstraight for her instead of the litter box. He was supposed to begentle but she could see the headlines flash before her eyes, Mysteryshopper killed by giant angry rabbit. Then Tiny braked to a haltdirectly in front of her and stood up on his hind legs. He pulled onher right shirt sleeve and tried to lower her arm. She moved the bananato her left hand and he let go of her right shirt sleeve and grabbedthe left one. He became frantic to pull her arm down and as she loweredher arm, he knocked the top half of the banana onto the floor andstarted eating it.
Thief! she yelled, withouteven thinking. At her loud voice, Tiny grabbed the banana and retreatedaround the corner into the living room. She didnt mean to scare himbut hed startled her and then stolen her breakfast. It looked like shebetter add bananas to her shopping list also.
She snuck into the living roomand stretched out her hand to Tiny. It held the last of the banana andwas a peace offering. He looked at her and twitched his nose and thengrabbed the banana and headed for her bedroom. Perhaps they would learnto trust each other soon. Until then, she got another banana andstarted writing out her shopping list.


----------



## TinysMom

This was an extremely emotional section for meto write. I'm hesitant to share it here - but I wrote it because Iwanted readers of the book to understand how fragile rabbits can be -and how destructive they can be.

I once lost my temper with Tiny and I scared him. I'm very thankfulthat he forgave me and I watch myself around him if I get mad (which Idon't do very often at all). Another rabbit had gotten hurt when he gotloose and tried to mount Tiny and Tiny had defended himself.

If I can save one other bunny owner from hurting their rabbit...then this scene will have been worth it. 

Feedback? Please?


By the way...some of the backstory. Kate and Stan have been dating -but he has commented on the fact that she's "living in the past" andhas never let go of her grandma's things. Her house is still decoratedin colors and patterns from the 60's (mustard frig and stove, etc). Hehas told her she needs to grieve her grandma and be willing to let goof THINGS because they won't bring grandma back. 

They had an argument over this and she told him to leave. Then this scene happens later in the week..

Peg

~~~~


Kate looked down at her jeansand shirt and decided she wanted to dress up a little bit. She didnthave long before Abby would arrive  so she put a note on the doortelling Abby to just walk in and shed be out in a bit and she wentback to her bedroom to change her clothes. As Kate enteredthe room she saw Tiny hop out of her closet. How had he gotten inthere? Was this why the closet door was sometimes open? Was he the oneopening it? She opened and closed the door for a bit and then realizedthat if she didnt push against it firmly, it stayed open just enoughfor him to open it if he was crafty. If she knew one thing about Tiny,it was that he could be crafty when he wanted to be.
Kate stepped into the closetand looked around. Sure enoughthere were a few droppings in the backof the closet and she saw a tiny bit of black fur. Perhaps this waswhere Tiny came when he wanted a break from Miss Bea? She had to admitthat she didnt blame him for needing a break from Miss Bea sometimes.Everyone needs a time to be alone and rechargeeven her rabbit.
She grabbed a skirt from theback of the closet. She stored her skinny clothes here. The ones sheneeded to lose a few pounds to get back into. She hadnt worn thisskirt in a while because the fast food shops helped her put on tenpounds. But thanks to her walks with Stan and Belle, shed been losingweight and could probably fit into it now. It had been her favoriteskirt last year. 
She stood in front of themirror and held it up to herself before she put it on. Wait a minute,there was a hole in it. Did she have a problem with bugs in her closet?She looked at the skirt closer. There was more than one hole in it.There was a hole in the front and 3 holes in the back. She looked atthe holes closely. She didnt have a bug problem, she had arabbit problem. Those were teeth marks in the skirt.
She went back to the closetand looked at all of the clothes in that area of the closet. After thefirst three items, she grabbed all the items from that rod and threwthem on her bed. Tears streamed down her face as she looked at not onlyher skinny clothes but her grandmothers dresses. Tiny had chewed everysingle one of them. Some of her clothes had small holes but Tiny hadspent a lot of time with her grandmothers dresses. Several of them hadlarge holes and one of them had most of the hem chewed off and hanging.
She yelled for Tiny and hestarted to hop away. She grabbed him and held him in front of her. Hetried to get away from her  but she laid him on the bed and held himdown on his back while she yelled at him. 
You idiot rabbit. Ive doneeverything I can for you. I give you treats. I buy you your own cereal.I tolerate your holes in the backyard. Youve destroyed my books.Youve chewed on carpet. And now youve destroyed my grandmothersdresses. Ive had ENOUGH. You will not destroy anything else. I HATEyou.
He stopped struggling and justlaid there for a second, his eyes glassy. She continued. You are notgoing to destroy anything else of mine. Youre going to be a goodrabbit. Do you understand?
Kate was swung around beforeshe knew what was happening. Abby had her arms and started shaking her,What are you doing to Tiny? Dont know you can kill him when you scarehim like this? Settle down.
Tiny continued to lay on thebed, his breath coming in gasps because he was breathing so fast. Hiseyes were closed and he was totally still other than his breathing.
Kate continued to rant atAbby, You dont understand. He destroyed my grandmothers clothes.Hes been going into the closet when I didnt know it. He has chewedthrough every dress I had from my grandmother. Im mad at him. How darehe?
Abby looked at Kate andrealized she was becoming hysterical. She had to get her to calm down.She tried to hold her close and get her to cry but Kate continued toscream. Abby looked at Tiny again and realized that the more Kateyelled, the more stressed the rabbit got. She had to shut her up.
Abby tried to shush Kate. Katecontinued yelling. Abby tried to give her a hug and calm her down  butKate shoved her away and continued yelling. Finally, Abby did the onlything she could think of.
The sting of Abbys hand asshe slapped Kate finally silenced her. Kate yelled, Why did you dothat? and burst into tears. Abby was finally able to get control ofthe situation. She pointed at Tiny and said, Kate, I want you to go tothe living room and sit down. If you must yell, yell out there. ButTiny is in distress right now and youre going to kill him if you keepthis up.
Between hiccups and tears Kateyelled, Youre taking his side. You dont understand. He destroyed mygrandmothers dresses. All you care about is Tiny.
Abby turned from the rabbit toface her. She put her face directly in front of Kates and growled,Unless you want me to slap you again or shake you like you didTinyget out of this room NOW. I will be out there in a bit and you canyell at me all you want. But right now Tiny needs me more than you do.
Kate slammed the door as shestomped out of the room and Abby turned her attention to Tiny. She saton the bed and pulled him into her lap. She whispered to him andstroked his ears to help him calm down. She felt his chest to see ifhis heart was still racing and tears ran down her face as she cuddledhim close to her. She did the only thing she could think of, shestarted humming old hymns to him while she rocked him in her lap.
Tinys heartbeat slowed andhis breathing grew calmer as he listened to her humming. It took aboutfive minutes before he nudged her with his nose. She tried to be calmfor his sake, but her mind was racing. Should she take him away fromKate and rehome him? Could the two rebuild their relationship? Shetried to understand what had set Kate off so badly and why she was sohysterical over some old dresses. Kates grandmother had died severalyears ago. She thought about calling Stan to come and talk to Kate butshe decided against it. She knew that the two were close and had beendating somewhat but she figured that Kate would call Stan if she neededhim.
Abby looked at Tiny again. Hewas sleeping in her arms or at least he was trying to make her think hewas asleep. Should she leave him now and go talk to her friend? Shouldshe stay with Tiny? Where did her loyalties liewith the rabbit sheloved or the person who was becoming one of her closest friends? Shehad never seen such anger in Kate and she had to admit that she feltmore comfortable trying to comfort Tiny than trying to deal with Kate.She was furious with Kate for her actions and she started praying asshe continued to hum to Tiny. She realized that before she walked outher to deal with Kate, she had to forgive her for the way shedmanhandled Tiny. Tiny was a rabbit who didnt really understand hisactions but Kate was an adult and should understand hers.
Abby prayed for a couple moreminutes before laying Tiny on the bed so she could go out to face Kate.She watched as Tiny hopped to his cage and laid down in the very backcorner. Miss Bea came out from under the bed and tried to snuggle withTiny in his cage but he lunged at her and she went to her own cage.This wasnt goodthis wasnt good at all. Abby quietly shut the doorbehind her and hoped Tiny wouldnt hear Kate if she continued to yell.
Is he still alive? Kate asked as she heard Abbys footsteps come down the hall.
For nowyes. I dont know though what will happen at this point. Hes in his cage.
Kate was sitting on the couch her hands clenched in her lap. There was no way Abby was going to lether see Tiny yet. Tiny needed time to compose himself and Kate neededto talk. Kate might not want to talk, but Abby wasnt going to let hernear the rabbit till she knew what really set Kate off.
Kate stood up and said, I should go see him. 
No.
Kate started to walk towards the hall and Abby blocked her path. 
I said no. Not now.
Hes my rabbit. Im going to go see him.
I am notgoing to let you go see him. If he sees you now he may die. He needstime to calm down and you and I need to talk. Sit on the couch.
It was a good thing she almostknew Kates house as well as her own. Abby made her way to the stereoand put on some instrumental hymns. Kate was curled up and crying atthe end of the couch. She wanted to comfort Kate, but she knew Kateneeded to cry for a bit before she would be ready for help. Besides,Abby needed to compose herself.
Abby went to the kitchenstarted the teapot going. She was going to make them each a cup ofpeppermint tea. She knew it was Kates favorite. She looked around inthe kitchen to see what else she could find.and finally put together asmall platter of sandwiches and chips. While the tea steeped,Abby quietly went down the hall to peek in on Tiny. He was still in thefar corner of his cage and he lifted his head to look at her and thencurled back up to sleep. She went back to the kitchen and got the teaand food and took them to Kate.
Is he going to be ok? 
Abby sighed. She heard theremorse in Kates tone but she knew from the way Kate sat and lookedthat she was still furious with Tiny. She tried to figure out how tomake Kate understand how she had put Tinys health at risk. Should sheeven tell her or would it make the situation worse? She decided thatfor Tinys sake, Kate needed to know what she had done.
I dont know if he will beok. He doesnt look like hes had a heart attack and his breathing hasslowed down. He is trying to sleep now. But I honestly dont know ifTiny can make it through this.
I didnt mean to kill him. Ijust wanted him to know how mad I was at him. I wanted him to be good.
Kate, Ive known manybunnies. Tiny is among the best of them. He is loving and unusuallysocial. He uses a litter box most of the time and he even toleratesMiss Bea. You have a very unusual rabbit.
I guess I do. What do I do now?
You listen to me for a bitand then you talk to me. First, I need to tell you what you did toTiny. You need to understand this so you dont put him at risk again.You have to understand that even in spite of his size, Tiny would bepreyed upon if he lived in the wild. Because of this, his very natureis set up so that stresses scare him. Youve seen the rabbits at theshelter. We have to treat them differently than cats. They get scaredeasier and they can have a heart attack. What you did to Tiny couldhave given him a heart attack. He could have had a stroke and to behonest with you, Im still worried that he could have a stroke. Thismay wind up sending him into stasis and shutting down his intestines orcausing him other problems I cant think of. You hurt him Kate. Youwere his friend and he trusted you and suddenly you turned on him, fora reason he cant understand and you attacked him. He is confused.


----------



## The BUNFATHER

It's been a while but the BunFather is checkingin for a bit. I've been very busy with sleeping and eating and hangingout with my girls. Miss Bea's daughter, BooBerry, has learned to jumpthe rabbitry gate, along with Popcorn. So they head for me when theyget loose and I share my food with them and help them hide from mom. (Iactually tried to nip mom once but only got her pant leg). I figurethat since Eric took MY BEDROOM when he came home from college...then Ideserve to have friends. 

AGREE?

BUT OF COURSE you do....

Now for the news....would you believe that I'm ....

*TWO YEARS OLD????????

*Now how about that? I'm still a youngster at heart and like to binky sometimes though...

Mom and dad didn't do much for my birthday. I had all the rabbitryrabbits trying to spy on their plans so I could act properly surprisedat my party....but they didn't throw me a party. :XIn fact, mom forgot about it till that night and then said, "HappyBirthday Tiny" and gave me TWO craisins. 

Aw come on....I get 5-10 craisins as a snack once in a while....but TWO?

Mom did snuggle up to me and say she was going to do something specialonce "payday" arrives....so I've been waiting at the door for UPS orthe mailman to bring payday for us. So far....no payday... 

By the way, momma has been writing a book and I'm in it. You can seesome of the story in this thread - but don't believe it. I'm not a badbunny....I'm just a BUNNY. (In fact, in the story, Kate winds upstarting a rabbit rescue and callng it "Tiny's Rabbit Habit" orsomething like that...). Why not just call it Tiny's? Oh well...humans.

Oh - and to top things off...mom informed me that we're adopting a new bunny.

HELLO????

Look at the rabbitry...we HAVE bunnies. Why adopt one?

(I guess it is one of Milina's sons). 

Now if you've read Puck's Day - you can understand why I'm not thrilledabout Billy Sunny. (They say it is a play on "silly bunny"...excuseme...but even a flemish can figure that out!)

Here are his photos:





















Isn't that a DISGUSTING face???? Why....not a speck of blackANYWHERE. At least Puck had the decency to have SOME black on him....

Oh....have you made any New Year's Resolutions? I have. Here are mine:

a. Find a way to help Miss Bea escape the rabbitry so she canbe in my harem too. I really do love her even if she knows it all'cause she was a bunny in a kindergarten class for one year.

b. Find out where mama hides the treats and then start movingthe packages to my own hiding place...on or two at a time..so shethinks she's run out and keeps buying more.

c. Teach Billy Sunny how to thump at mom. Thwump him in the head if he tries to do it to me.

d. Continue sneaking behind the tv to find the tastiest cord to chewon...and then teh best show mama wants to watch. Make sure I chew oncord the same day as a finale or something...and then tell mama, "I wascelebrating my birthday"..

Oh well....I best get back to bed before mom notices I'm on themachine. She's up late tonight with a bad cold or flu or something. Ijust saw her take some night time medicine so I'm guessing she'll thinkshe DREAMED seeing me at the computer...

By all!

The One and Only

BUNFATHER!


----------



## JadeIcing

Just read this thread for the first time and I love it. 

The peices of the book are great. I would buy it in a second. It wouldgo into my collection of books. (Well over 200) I read them again andagain. 

Bunfather you are now a legend in this household.



Alicia:sweepthe Maid, Ringo:runningrabbit:, Samantha:apollo:,Connor:not listening, Teresa:bunny19, Dallas:bunny17:, and the rest ofthe Zoo Crew:grouphug!


----------



## TinysMom

For those who followed Tiny&#39;s original blogs (which were lost in cyberspace over a year ago) and for those who have followed this version of his blogs...

GingerSpice passed away almost 2 hours ago. Her tribute is here:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net<WBR>/view_topic.php?id=18264&amp<WBR>;forum_id=27

I&#39;m about to take her body and show it to Tiny. They really hadn&#39;t been together recently - but he senses something is up and is staring at me like he&#39;s trying to understand my weeping.

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

I just wanted to share about Tiny&#39;s reaction when I showed him GingerSpice&#39;s body...

First of all - they had not been close since November. Sometimes I would let him sniff at her - but he went to groom her once and was a bit rough and she couldn&#39;t hop away....so they had very limited times together.

When I came out from the bedroom to write about her passing - as strange as this may sound......Tiny was sitting at my desk (on the floor) looking at Gingerspice&#39;s spot on the desk. Miss Bea had hopped to the rabbitry gate and was staring up at Ginger&#39;s spot. I will not "attach" meaning to this except to say she&#39;d been gone just a few moments and somehow - I believe these two knew it. Miss Bea became exceptionally affectionate with me for a few moments and Tiny hopped off to the bedroom with Popcorn (his newest gate-jumper/climber) in close pursuit. Everytime I checked on dthem - they were huddled close together and I would see her reach over and groom Tiny if I came near. He didn&#39;t approach me and didn&#39;t want me near for a bit - I think I smelled like GingerSpice and he was confused.

When I finally went to Tiny with her body...he sniffed at her and he gave me the oddest look. I was crying and I said something like, &#39;Tiny, here is Ginger...I wanted you to see her." He looked at her briefly...and then he hopped away and stared at me. I almost felt like if he could speak - he would be saying, "Mom...that isn&#39;t Ginger. Ginger&#39;s gone...don&#39;t you know it?"

About 10 pm tonight, Tiny came out to the living room and started acting like his normal self. He sniffed around a bit - tried to get into the calf manna again to serve himself - and begged for a treat. He is still somewhat sedate....but doing ok.

Popcorn will not leave his side except earlier today when she smelled the grocery bag of parsley on the floor and would sneak out here to steal some. Once the bag was off the floor - she went back in and laid down with Tiny.

And Miss Bea? Everytime I go in the rabbitry - she folllows me around. She pulled on my pants leg once and I bent down to pet her and she let me. Normally, she is a bit standoffish...but today it was like she needed me as much I needed her.

Anyway - Tiny will be ok. Miss Bea will be ok. And yes...I will be ok.

My next goal for this blog will be to get photos of Tiny and Popcorn (and Miss Bea&#39;s daughter...Booberry who is also in his newest harem). Both girls jump or climb out of the gate (2 NIC panels high) to get to him - and when I go to get them - he sits between me and them and tries to nip me.

Gotta love the bunfather!

Peg


----------



## JimD

one word....

.....profound 

`jim


----------



## TinysMom

I put this in my lionhead thread....but it really should go here too.

We have a litter of black otters and blacks that are being weaned frommama. They snuck out of their cage last night (I think maybe I didn'thave it closed tight enough) and have been having a blast playing. Atone point, I saw them trying to chase Tiny last night....and one wantedto climb on him till he gave it "the look".

But tonight at suppertime....well...Tiny wasn't the only one who was hungry...















As Tiny says, "They may be lionheads - but around here, I'm the LION KING!"

Peg


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

BunDate: 1 March 2007
Time: Who cares?

Well, this is my third night outside in the back yard. I am currentlyplaying the role of "Explorer Bun". I've thought about making it a fiveyear mission - but let's face it - it can get pretty darn hot here inSW Texas in the summer. I think this will be a limited run of "ExplorerBun". In fact, in spite of the fact that I keep finding nuggets ofrabbit food on the porch....I'm seriously considering turning myself into BunMother....maybe. 

But first - to tell my tale. 

I have been outside for THREE days now. Mom and Dad feel its safe forme to be in the back yard....I have several hiding places and the wholeyard is fenced in and has cement under the fencing. 

At first, mom put me outside for just the day. She made me promise I'dcome inside that night - but she didn't know I'd crossed my back pawsunder my tummy and twitched my tail too. Ha.....and she thought sheknew a lot about rabbits.

So the first night came and I didn't want to come in. Yes...I heard thesupper call. Yes, I heard the bribes of "but I'll give you a banana...".

But I was exploring "strange new terrigtory". I was seeking out newlife and new civiilzations of ant colonies, etc. that I hadn't noticedbefore. 

I also had a full stomach from eating grass.

So I thumped her off and went in my hidey hole that the dog and I share. (Yuck..it smelled like dog).

Dad told mom to let me stay outside - it was beautiful weather - and Iknew how to take care of myself. So mom let me stay outside - but shegrumbled for quite a bit.

The second day came...and I went and spent some time at GingerSpice'sgrave. Dad buried her in the rose bush area and I went and told her howmuch I miss her. I dug a bit too - but not where she was buried. I justwanted to let dad know that when I cross the bridge - I want to bebeside my favorite doe.

Mom continued to try and bribe me with bananas....but no....I was NOTgoing to give in. Dad said it was going to be a beautiful night againand that even buns had to "sow their oats" or something like that.Hmm...maybe he wants me to try farming?

Anyway - in my exploration I found rabbit pellets on the back porchagain - in the SAME place as where they'd been the day before. I thinkit is a "respawn" point like some of mom's favorite computer games -where things show up in the same place all the time...

But I stayed out a second night. 

Today - mom came out to try and talk me into coming in. I told her thatshe was an evil Klingon and to go away. To prove my point - I RAN (all16.5 pounds of me - I think I might have dropped .5 pounds in myactivities and exploration). Anyway - she LAUGHED at my running - as ifshe couldn't believe I could run. HOW DARE SHE! Of course I've beenkeeping myself in condition even while in the house. 

Ok...so I lied when I said I'm still outside. There is a windstormtonight and mom just came outside a bit ago in her jammies and insistedI come in. I was by the respawn point for the food - hoping if I waited- I'd be there when it popped up for tomorrow. I looked at her with thewind blowing her hair and her jammies all over the place and I thoughtabout how it smelled like rain....and decided maybe I COULD come insideafter all.

But it has been a FUN three days and the fresh air reminded me of why Ilike being a bunny so much. I'm hoping mom will let me go out again ifI promise (cough, cough) to be good and come back. Of course, I knowdad and mom COULD have caught me - but they haven't been keeping up onTHEIR exercise....so I figured I could get away with some adventures.

Oh - while I was outside, the dog joined me in our explorations (shedug the hole a bit deeper for me to go in) and the cats frequently wokeme up as they came out to play. 

Well, I'm a tired BunFather right now - so I best go get some rest. Itsure was fun to play "Explorer Bun" for a bit though - even if it was alimited run engagement. I may need to sleep the next couple of days toput that .5 pounds back on....

Fortunately, BooBerry and Popcorn kept my room warm for me....andthey've been grooming me and telling me how relieved they are that Icame back inside. Its so funny to watch these girls....mom catches themand puts them back in the rabbitry - 30 minutes later they jump thebarricade and come back to be with me.

Hey...I bet if I go look at mom with my big brown eyes and mention thatI lost weight...I can get a banana...or at least half of one. I thinkI'll go try it.

The BunFather

P.S. To any buns reading this diary - make sure that you onlyplay in parent-approved yards under supervision if necessary. My yardhas several places for me to hide (unfortunately, mom and dad know allof them) and it is fenced in and cemented in to keep me from gettinghurt by strangers. Make sure your people know how to protect youtoo.... I also hate to admit it - but it was nice to see momcoming out to check on me several times a day. I would frequently moveto a new hidey spot and make her get all worried....then she would sortof run around the yard looking for me.... 

But hey - at least she got some of her exercise.

Oh...and I need to figure out how to get my treats to "respawn" likethe food did outside. I think that means another exploration tripoutside....after the windstorm.


----------



## Haley

Tiny, Mr. Tumnus is sitting here with me and heis jealous of your outdoor adventures. He wants to know why he cant runaround outside. He lived outside for almost a month before I found him!He is one tough little guy. 

Did mommy get any pics of you while you were out? We're jealous of your warm weather-its snowing here!


----------



## TinysMom

Dear Haley,

Mom wanted pictures of me outside but I knew if I let her take them...she might not let me outside again.

So I did the old thing of "duck and cover" and hid from her.

She got frustrated and finally gave up. I think she muttered something about "stupid batteries" too?

Tell Mr. Tumnus that he needs to be happy he gets food whenever heneeds it or wants it. Outdoor life is fun for a bit - but it can gettiresome.

Why - I've had to sleep most of today just to recover.

The BunFather (having mom type this as I'm too tired to log in).

P.S. I rolled my eyes at mom and she caved and gave me half a banana last night.....


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

Mom has been going through her photo album again and oohing and aahingover my photos and thinking about how cute I was when I was young.

EXCUSE ME??? I'm still young...and I'm still my handsome self.

I decided to "beat her to the punch" by posting photos in my thread - ones *I* like....along with comments from ME.

So here goes..

Me &amp; Miss Bea




I still don't understand why Ginger was so jealous - we were just napping...




Both ears? Doesn't this cage make my ears look big?




Mom - I really think the one-eared look is better for Ginger's cage...




Sure...we can do a profile shot..




Ooh - wait - I forgot to groom this spot...




Ok - if you insist on both ears being up...




Man...there's nothing like having a day outside - even in December!




Wait...did I hear mom's footsteps coming?




I am the BunFather. What I say goes....and this is MY chair.




Sometimes I need a break from the girls - I'm sure glad they've got a pen while I have my freedom!




Man....am I ever wiped out...I spent the day doing.....




.....this when mom tried to clean my cage...(hey - I'm not cagedanymore! That's GREAT...I forgot what it was like to have acage..)




Here's me with SugarBear and GingerSpice....lordy...I loved that doe...




And here's my girl one more time - the way I'll always remember her. She was my sweetie! 





Well - that's it - some of my favorite memories.

And now...to GingerSpice...

"To all the does I've loved before...
Who wandered in and out my bedroom door...
I dedicate this song...to the only one who belonged...
From all the does I've loved before...

I may have snoozed with them a bit
But you were always my first pick...
I loved you GingerSpice
You livened up my life..

....You were the only doe I loved before.."

(Ok - so I "borrowed" it from Willie Nelson....it still tells about my girl!)

The BunFather


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

I'm mad at mom.  In fact, I'm VERY MAD at mom. 

Dad bought me grapes. Now for those who don't know - grapes are "raisins to be" if left alone. But I like them as grapes.

I know he had to have bought them for me 'cause he and mom were at ashow all day yesterday with lionheads and they came home smelling likeother bunnies (even other flemmies that my traitor mom petted). Dadknew I was upset so when he went out to get a new broom since thelionheads chewed on the old broom...he brought me back grapes.

But mom is keeping them on her desk. She gave me two when I was in mybedroom and then went back to her desk. I figured it out and came outto her so she couldn't eat them all (that's right folks - mom eats MYgrapes). She gave me a few more and then said, "that's enough Tiny'while she continued to eat them herself.

I don't mind sharing one or two with mom...but half a dozen?

I've been thinking about this. Maybe I should move to California to bewith Rosie....or to Connecticut to be with Alicia or somewhere else.

But first I need food to help me travel...and my grapes are on mom's desk and I can't reach them.

Oh well....maybe mom will read this and realize that she's supposed to give MY GRAPES to ME!

The BunFather


----------



## missyscove

Tiny, you can come here and live withme. You'll like California. One condition though,you have to be nice to our golden retrievers. They're almost11, so they'll leave you alone. And, of course, be nice toFiona and Timmy, okay.

California has the 5th largest agricultural economy in theworld. That means we have lots of grapes for you.


----------



## SOOOSKA

Dear Tiny, you can come to live with me and myGang. I will give you lots of grapes and I will plant agarden of carrots, dill, parsley for you. I also plantMarigolds, my Buttercup loves to eat them. I plant flower pots just forhim, they have pansy'surplepansy: parsley and marigoldstoo. I think he would definitely share with you.

Susan and the Gang:bunnydance::apollo::bunny19:bunnyheart

PS

Tell your Mom to let you go to check out my babies in their Easter Bonnets. I'm sure you'll like them.


----------



## JadeIcing

Tiny you are more than welcome here. Guess whatmy mom has grapes growing in her yard! They are very good. There are somany that they go bad!

~~Ali


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

WOW - writing in you WORKS!

Mom was feeding lionheads and then she sat down at the computer for abit. The next thing I knew - she came in and petted my ears whilegiving me FOUR grapes. Well - she gave me three and the fourth one fellon the floor and the harem got it after mom had left.

So I came out to see mom. She was sitting at her desk again. I askedfor more grapes and she said, "Tiny....I don't want to give you a poopybutt..". Excuse me? WHAT ELSE IS MY BUTT SUPPOSED TO DO???

So I read the forum over her shoulder and pulled on her nightgown and said, "Which way to California?"

I got two more grapes and then mom took them to this big thing called a "refrig". Was it friged to begin with? I don't know.

But she said, "Tiny, now no one can get into them without you hearingthem since you have those big ears.." (was she being mean? I'm notsure)...."and they'll be nice and fresh for you to have more tomorrow."

She also gave me one of my baby carrots out of that frig thing. It was just the way I like it - nice and cold.

Maybe the frig thing helps with that? I thought she went out and pickedme carrots and they were cold...oh well. But when I wasoutside, I never could find the carrot place.

Anyway, my girls told me they don't want to travel to California - thatI'd have to go alone. Baby is afraid if that happens - the other girlswill do what they've been threatening to do - vote her off the harem.She's just getting over wry neck and I have to think aboutthat. BooBerry (Miss Bea's daughter) said she intends to getbred pretty soon and so she can't leave home. PopCorn said someomeneeds to keep mom in line so she had to stay behind.

So I won't pack my bags quite yet for California....but at least I know it is a magic word to get what I want from mom.

The BunFather

P.S. I heard through the "grapevine" (pun intended) that MissBea got a couple of my grapes. But that's ok - I got some of hercilantro tonight. Yum Yum.


----------



## CheyAutRanch

Hi! I'm new, but I read the entire blog, and Ijust LOVE Tiny. And I LOVE your story, I can't wait until it'spublished, I'll buy it the moment it's available! And I also readyabout your sweet Ginger and cried...

Your bunnies are so incredibly cute, and from the sounds of it, theyhave the best life a bunny could ever have! I better not let my crew(and that also includes a Popcorn!) read what Tiny saysorthey'll be mad at me!

Jessi


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear diary,

I'm outside today. Mom let me outside yesterday and I wouldn't come inlast night. Mom called for me and even went to pick me up but I nippedher lightly. So she put food down and told me she was going to eat mygrapes and went back inside.

Its gorgeous today though....sunny but still overcast. There is aslight breeze and my rose bush is in bloom where I like my morning nap.When mom went to get me she called me a "bloomin idiot" 'cause Iwouldn't come out.

I'm thinking about heading off to California anyway and I told mom so.She offered to pack my bags and see if the border patrol would give mea ride.

I think she's mad at me....?

I'm thinking I'll stay outside just a wee bit longer....maybe mom will eat a couple of my grapes and miss me and love me again.

The BunFather


----------



## missyscove

Tiny! Come, please come!

It's raining today, but by the time you get here, it will have stopped. 

NOTE: By "rain" I mean CA rain as in just lightly lightlydrizzling. More like fog that happens to befalling.  If you'd like to hang out in the yard,you can always run into the dogs' room attatched to the garage to staydry. I'm sure they'll share.


----------



## LuvaBun

Aaahh Tiny, I've just been catching up with yourantics - your exploring sounds like fun . You know you're alwayswelcome to come to the UK and visit - you can play in the sandpittoo!!! Have to say, though, it is a lot colder than where you live -best bring some of your harem to keep you warm 

Jan


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

Well, I am back inside. I don't want to be back inside. I didn't want to come back inside.

But the big mean dad had the audacity to follow me around the yard andthen _*PICK ME UP AND HOLD ME CLOSE TO HIM*_ while he walkedto the door. He kept telling me what a good boy I am. Well - he went toadjust me a bit so he could step onto the porch and I *nipped*him. See...that's how good I am!

Then I flicked him off FIVE times as I went to my room.

I hate my dad. He's mean. He doesn't pick me up as nicely as mom does.With mom, I can kick and fight and try to manipulate her into lettingme get down. Dad holds me close and tight. Oh - he doesn't hurt mybody...just my pride.

So I'm sulking today in my bedroom and I've even yelled at the harem.Popcorn went and got me a map of California and offered to help me packsome grapes and craisins - but I heard the girls whispering and PopcornWASN'T planning on coming with me. 

So I stomped into a corner.

But I'm wondering - what happened to the awe and respect for theBunFather? The girls no longer fall at my feet - they want to try andgo let some bucks out of cages since its springtime. Mom and dad won'tlet me stay out because of some rain that might fall. Even Miss Bearefused to groom me this morning when I came out to talk to her aboutthis. She said I "brought it on myself" by being something she called**stubborn** and that she recognizes this 'cause she spent a yearin a kindergarten class and she saw it all the time.

She also reminded me that mom has had a rough time lately and *needs* me to be a good bunny.

So I thumped her off and left.

I've decided I'll stay till my Easter Hat from Sooska comes. I'mthinking I may be able to use it to bribe the Border Patrol for help ingetting to California. Popcorn has already warned me that Puck and MissBea have been cooking up plans to steal it when it arrives and try itout first...so I'm going to keep an eye out for the mailman bringing apackage.

Then...once I have my hat...I'll decide what to do. 

Until then...I'm going back to my bedroom to sulk.

The BunFather

P.S. I wonder if I tug on mom's clothes first - if she'd giveme some of my grapes to take back to my room and sulk with. Miss Beatold me that mom only ate a couple and there should be more left.


----------



## Haley

Tiny,

You are welcome to come to Michigan any time you please. Its going tobe getting nice and warm soon, just how you like it. Oh, and you willget lots of respect and admiration from my two foster girls, Mocha andLatte, they are sexy rexy girls. They would love you!


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Haley,

Why thank you - I may consider that. I suppose I could sneak in the carwhen mom goes to Ohio and then try to catch a ride from there. I'llhave to see what Michigan car plates look like so I get in the rightcar or van.

But I have to stay here today I think to help mom. I've decided to comeout of my room a bit and love on her 'cause she's crying.

BooBerry came in and told me that mom lost two young does last nightand early this morning. She lost one last night around midnight - itgave a light cough and mom went in to look at it - and it did somethingcalled a "seizure" and died in her arms. BooBerry said mom was in totalshock about this as the rabbit had been a bit underweight but shown NOsigns of being ill.

She was telling dad about it and said, "I honestly thought if I lost a rabbit it would be buck X or doe Y"....

..and then this morning while Popcorn was messing around in mom's room,dad went in to wake her up and put his arms around her and said,"Honey, doe Y passed away during the night."

Popcorn says she felt bad then that she'd peed on mom'and dad's newcomforter so they'd know she liked it. She came running and told MissBea and Booberry and they're only NOW getting around to telling me thenews.

BooBerry says they knew I was mad at mom and they didn't want to get me more upset...don't they know I'd want to comfort mom?

So I'm going to go out and paw on mom and let her rub me behind theears and pet my head. I may even see if she'll sit on the floor and letme come sit near her and let her cry. She's been leaking on and off allday but I thought it was because she was broken or something....nowthat I know the problem....I better help her.

I think right now my biggest concern is for Popcorn. I have told herand told her to stay out of mom and dad's bedroom. Last night she gotup on mom's bed and tried to comfort her before mom went to sleep andshe made mom laugh. But to pee on their NEW comforter? I told her -shehad to wait till they washed it at least one more time....she said shehated the "new smell".

I'm worried Popcorn is gonna get a cage again. She hates being cagedand mom only cages her when she's really bad - and then she winds upletting her out because Popcorn is so pitiful and doesn't want to eator drink but just mopes. 

But Popcorn says she'll be ok - and as I write this - she's over byLadybug, the dog, taking a nap by her. She says Lady will help momconvince her to stay out.....if only to get pictures of a rabbit anddog stretched out together.

But before I close this..is Michigan really far from California? Does it have grapes and things like that?

Hmm...Michigan or California? Which should I go to first? At least I'll have my Easter hat to look really good.

Peg


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

Well, I let mom pet me today. I didn't get any grapes or craisins outof it but I'm keeping my paws crossed that she'll think of it later.Sometimes she likes to give me a "bedtime snack" - but its alwasy ather bedtime and never at mine.

I warned Popcorn today that I heard dad offered to make a cage whenthey were talking about her peeing on the bed - so she decided that shewould try to 'make nice' with the dog and get the dog on her side.

I think it was pretty humiliating for her and she didn't know I wasgonna take her photo - but I'm sort of all paws when it comes to mom'sflashy toys. 

Still yet...here's my girl trying to make nice with the dog so she can stay in my harem...










Do you think it will work? I hope so.

Oh - my next goal is to get a picture of Baby as I think mom may lether join my harem too. She is .... um.....strange. She said I'd belooking strange too if dad had to shave my head so my eyes didn't getmatted when I was sick.

I told her - I'm not sick.

Oh well.

Back to checking out the food bowl and sending thoughts mom's way for grapes or craisins.

The BunFather

P.S. The dog is the big black log thingy. Doesn't Popcorn look thrilled?


----------



## TinysMom

I just had to share on this thread (since someof it is on here) that I submitted the book proposal for my book to thepublisher yesterday. Now I have to put butt in chair, log off forum(the hard part) and get it finished. It is about 85-90% done and I toldthem it would be done by 4/15.

For those who are interested - here is what I submitted to the publisher:

a. chapters 1-4
b. plot synopsis of whole book (took 6 + hours to write and runs about 5,000 words)
c. character descriptions and series synopsis
d. bonus feature: "Score one for the bunny" (MissBea's romp in chapter 10 - it is on my lionhead thread or maybe itshere - I forget).

Now I'm dying to find out what they think and if they want to see the whole thing!

Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

They better as I said I need an autographed copy! :bunnydance:


----------



## TinysMom

Susan (Sooska) sent Tiny and Miss Bea someEaster hats 'cause I just ADORED the ones that she had in the Easterhat thread. They came today. Miss Bea's photos (some of them) are inthe lionhead thread...but here are Tiny's.

He was napping and not very happy that I woke him up. I want to getmore photos done of him maybe this weekend and he'll be happier if heis on the floor.
























Peg


----------



## JadeIcing

He looks like Royalty!

What a handsome guy.


----------



## missyscove

Tiny, bring that hat with you when you come here to California! You'll need it to keep the sun out of your eyes.


----------



## Haley

*The BUNFATHER wrote:*


> But before I close this..is Michigan really far fromCalifornia? Does it have grapes and things like that?
> 
> Hmm...Michigan or California? Which should I go to first? At least I'll have my Easter hat to look really good.


Tiny, you can hop a ride with your mom when she comes to OH. We donthave very many grapes that grow in the wild, but we have tons and tonsof apples! You can come visit any time you like!

And you are such a handsome devil in your new hat!


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

My hat came today. I don't want mom to know I like it - so I flippedher off. But I think that black and purple and blue look pretty cooltogether. I'm thinking of having the girls bring me my hat tonight whenmom's gone to bed and I might wear it for a bit to break it in. 

I do think it was unfair of mom to take photos of me before I'd gotten used to it and practiced posing in front of a mirror.

But this diary entry isn't as much about that as it is about Baby. Somemay have read in the infirmary how Baby had wry neck and mom treatedher and she's doing much better.

WRONG.

Baby is young and so she's running circles around me and the harem. Ontop of that she's asking all of us to groom her - all thetime.

The other girls have formed an alliance and they're planning to "voteher off" the harem and Baby is asking me to let her stay. The problemis.....her hormones are starting to hit...and so not only does she sitand walk (and run) crooked...but now she's wanting to find a buck.

I'm thinking about asking mom to consider her as part of a "catch andrelease" program. You know - catch her - but release her somewhereelse...like in the main rabbitry or in a cage or something?

But still yet - there's something sort of cute about her.

So for those who don't know....Baby had wry neck. She had it pretty badand her fur was getting all matted because she was young and shecouldn't take care of her herself well. Dad thought he'dhelp. He gave her a buzz cut on her head.

Mama always shows everyone the cute lionheads...well now...I'm gonna show one of hers that she wouldn't normally show.





But the girls tease Baby about her buzz cut so she thought she'd show them that she could be a fashion diva after all....

*(She stole Miss Bea's hat)...

*













Oh well, I guess I"ll close this. I need to go let my ears rest afterwearing that hat....and think about what to do about Baby. She's sodarn ugly - *MOM AND DAD WANT TO KEEP HER!!!

The BunFather
*


----------



## JadeIcing

Hey Tiny come here. My moms house they growgrapes, and there is a HUGE produce store opening in the spring. Youare welcome to bring anyone you want. 

~~Ali


----------



## maherwoman

HAHAHAHAAA!! That is so funny!! 

And I just LOVE Baby's fur...she's so cute!!!


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Dear Diary,

This is just a short note since I'm really outside today. But I want to record some things so I don't forget them.

First of all, mom and dad are getting lost in front of the computerlately...for HOURS at a time. Not so bad except this is somethingcalled a "LoTRO". It looks funny on the computer screen - no picturesof bunnies, etc. In fact, once I heard mom saying something like, "ohno..Mine (her pet raven)....killed a bunny." 

HOW could that happen?

Miss Bea told me later that she was monitoring the whole thing from hercage and it was a computer-simulated rabbit only and it was a hare andnot a handsome rabbit like me. She also said that the dumb bird killeda deer too...until mom learned how to put it as a guarddog instead ofattacking everything. But she assured me that mom has learned how tocontrol the raven now and no more rabbits will be hurt - even in agame. I sure hope so.

Popcorn has been freed from her cage and allowed to rejoin my harem.She had her babies but there were problems and she won't tell me aboutit. All I know is she's been running around looking for a lionheadbuck. I told her to settle down...then she went and tried to chase thecats. I think it is because she was caged for a bit....she'll settledown again once she gets all this energy out of her system.

Well, I'm going to go enjoy the outside some more. I shocked mom anddad when I opened the rabbitry gate (shucks..they weren't supposed tonotice) and then hopped over the bottom NIC panel into the rabbitry.The girls all went crazy over me till I told them, "Sorry..I can't helpyou." They got out of my way 'cause I kept saying, "BunFather comingthrough...clear the way..".

As mom lifted me out onto the grass I heard whispers of "Wow..Look atthose ears.." and "I've never seen anybunny THAT BIG before....is hegonna bite me?". 

Me? Bite a rabbit...only if they misbehave.

The BunFather


----------



## maherwoman

Wow, Bunfather...lots going on around there lately!

Hugs to everyone!!

Oh, whisper mentions to your mama to take some pictures of little Daisy soon, would ya? 

Love to everyone!!

Rosie* (AKA Daisy's future Mommy)


----------



## MissBea

Well...I have a tale to tell on the BunFather.(See everyone - I spent a year in a kindergarten classroom and know thedifference between tail and tale. I learned it my first week there).

Anyways - about the BunFather. Oh...he's so wonderful....right?

Well - here are the photos mom wants to share with y'all...










































But here is what life with the BunFather REALLY is like.....he wantednothing to do with his hat (ok..so what if I put itching powder init??).





Now the truth is out about him....

Oops - gotta go. BooBerry is trying to get back into my cage again.Sheesh....she was a good girl when she was young but I don't think Iwant to claim her as my daughter anymore....she's become tooindependent!

*Miss Bea

Edited to add: The BunFather has some bald spots because he has startedto molt and the girls overgroomed him a bit. Personally, I think hedeserved it!
*


----------



## maherwoman

Oh my...Miss Bea, that was a funny video of the Bunfather...

What a handsome boy!!

And you're such a beautiful girl...


----------



## LuvaBun

Oh,I love that video - had to laugh when you said "Let's show everyone howfast the Bunfather can go" and he just flopped down .Perhaps Tiny was just camera shy (yeah, right ). I love you, BigGuy:kiss:



Jan


----------



## Haley

Aww, Miss Bea, I loved the video of Tiny. He sure is one handsome fella. Now we need one of you!


----------



## The BUNFATHER

The big mod person said my blog was moving.....so here it is!

Now to keep Miss Bea from typing in it...


----------



## ZooCrewGirls

Hey handsome! Samantha here. Just wanted to say hi.


----------



## MissBea

I wanted everyone to see that I CAN be nice to Tiny when he's not flirting with those young hussy does...


























_*Miss Bea
*_


----------



## TinysMom

Tiny's Mom is hijacking this thread for a moment or two to share pictures and a video of Tio - our Netherland Dwarf.

Tiny and Tio got along when they were babies but they don't like each other anymore now.

Tiny - sorry for hijacking your thread - but Tio doesn't have one of his own..


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Hey - no fair putting Tio in MY blog. Its bad enough I'm supposed to share it with Puck....

I'm gonna complain to a mod....

Oh wait...I am a mod!
*
The BunFather*


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Well, I think mom has finally learned just how upset I am at her. That is a good thing.

It goes like this....mom gave MY bedroom to some other bunnies. I know...I know...I had TWO bedrooms so it shouldn't matter - right?

But she gave one of my bedrooms to Amy's bunnies (and then she put Dusty, Drew & Bun Bun in there too) and then my other bedroom is so full of JUNK I can barely go in there and sleep.

I've been mad about it for weeks....I mean....WEEKS....really! Miss Bea is even keeping a calendar for me 'cause she learned about calendars during her year in kindergarten.

Mom never really seemed to notice how mad I was. Oh...she noticed I hung out in my bedroom I can get into...most of the time. She noticed I came out for food and to be in the living room at night and stuff.

But it wasn't till today she realized that I'm REALLY mad at her....

Here is what happened.....

Dad came out of their bedroom this morning (they're currently sharing it with Pow Wow) and he petted me. I let him pet me (I wanted some pets). He went back in the bedroom and told mom about it.

So she came out to pet me....and I took off. I didn't leave the room - but everytime she came near - I'd scoot away.

Then -I went over and laid down and let Miss Bea groom me and I started grooming her.

I can see it in mom's eyes. She's finally got a broken heart..just like me.

Now to her credit....she gave me fruit loops last night and today she gave Miss Bea and I a salad with carrots and stuff.

But that stuff doesn't make up for the fact that she allowed other bunnies in MY room....or that I can barely get into my 2nd room. 

I'm also scaring mom a bit by continually snuggling up to Miss Bea for grooming and being affectionate with her (no..not THAT way). Just...Miss Bea isn't such a witch today so I'm enjoying her good mood and we're sort of bonding again and becoming good friends...partly 'cause we're both angry at mom right now.

I just wish I knew how long I should stay mad at mom... and when I should forgive her. Part of me misses her pets and she can see that in my eyes. But part of me is still hurt that she picked other bunnies over me....

I think I'll have to talk about this with Miss Bea and get her advice....no...not advice....OPINION..

Yeah...I'll get her opinion..

Maybe I should go do that now...

*The BunFather*


----------



## Phinnsmommy

Hey Tiny!

Phinn here....

I think you are the best! I pretty much worship you, and have been trying so hard to make my ears go up so I look more like you!

I can't see the video though, I think you need to re-upload it since the forum moved... (it says this file no longer exists)

Your biggest fan,
Phinn


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Phinn...thanks for the compliments....I appreciate it.

You know - I like my long ears - but I can also see where it might be nice to have lop ears (I just won't tell that to Puck).

Mom didn't play fair today....I guess she figured out how mad I am at her.

She came into MY hallway and sat down. Of course I had to come closer to check her out and see what she was doing there - and then right in front of me - she UNPEELS a banana.

My mouth started watering....she brought a BANANA to my hallway?

She took two tiny bites - but she gave me THE REST of the banana. I gotta admit - it was kinda small - but she said when she saw them at the store she thought, "Wow..those are the perfect size for me to give the BunFather when I want to give him a treat.." so she bought me my own bunch of bananas.

I'm still moping in my smaller bedroom - but I'm keeping my eyes open and my nose ready to sniff out more bananas and stuff to see if maybe she's trying to apologize.

Honestly though - I think its gonna take more than one banana to make me forgive her. After all - there are SIX rabbits and two guinea pigs in my room...know what I mean? And they're gonna be there till September..

But still yet...I might let her pet me - when she's in MY hallway feeding me MY banana...

Maybe...

Oh - and Phinn - here's the video again - hope it works..






*The BunFather*


----------



## trixieismyfunnybunny

hey bunfather!
im a dwarf from california!!! i think you are ADORABLE:adorable:!!! maybe you can come see me some time!!! :bunnyheart
<3luv<3, 

Princess Trixie<333


----------



## TinysMom

This is Tiny's Mom and not Tiny.....he's been bad today and he's been banned from the computer (Morgan got out of his cage and they started to tussle when Morgan charged him but no damage was done to either bun - just Tiny had a temper tantrum because I made him leave the room).

Anyway - I wanted to update photos of Tio....he's our Netherland Dwarf buck and he'll be 3 in December.





















Peg


----------



## MsBinky

Awww poor Tiny. *Takes Tiny's defence*He wasn't bad, Morgan was bad. Morgan escaped the cage and startled Tiny. Lol. *Hugs Tiny*

Tio is so cute :biggrin2:


----------



## The BUNFATHER

Hey everybun...I just have to share some news.

As some of y'all may know...Miss Bea moved into the office with me earlier this week and well....

.....

I asked for her paw in matrimony.

She hasn't said yes yet - but she hasn't said no. She says we haven't been back together long enough for her to make a lifetime commitment like that.

As for me? Wow - having her back in my room makes me want to almost binky (but that takes too much energy).

Now whenever a human enters my office (mom thinks its her office) - I go up to them and greet them. I nudge them to get their attention and make sure they know the good news.

I've already started shredding catalogs and stuff for the confetti for our wedding (by the way - I know Miss Bea likes shredded paper - I'll share a picture here in a bit)...

I really think Bea will agree to the wedding once some of the rabbits staying here leave and the office can really be 'ours' with more privacy. I know she needs a better chance too to get into the closet and check it out (its blocked) because she likes to have space of her own sometimes...and I don't blame her.

Here's how I know that my darling doe loves shredding papers...isn't she cute? She was a couple of years younger back then and had a bit more of a temper:





















Isn't she a beauty? 

I've asked mom to order some of these for the buns who want to celebrate our wedding:






I'm already thinking about what I'm going to ask mom to do for the wedding supper. Bea is a vegies gal - I love cereals. I'm going to ask mom to do a base of my cereal mixture and then cover it with the vegies Bea loves.....I've already been trying to get that list going....and then top it with the craisins and raisins we both love. I know Miss Bea has been saying she'd like to try some gourmet hays from Barbi Brown - like the oat hay and stuff...so I'm working with mom on that too. I thought it might be nice if she had a nice selection of hays in her cage that night to snack on as she relaxed.

Oh I'm so excited. Now as long as Mallory and Morgan don't try to be wedding crashers (Miss Bea and Madilyn have started talking some - so I don't think there will be a problem there)....

Now to get Bea to say yes!

_*The BunFather*_


----------



## TinysMom

I'm going to be crossposting this to both Tiny's blog and my lionhead blog...because some folks love to read about Tiny while others love to see pictures of lionheads.

For those who may not know - Tiny is my flemish giant heart bunny. He turned 3 years old in December. Miss Bea is his bondmate - a tort harlequin lionhead that turned 3 in August. I bought her for breeding purposes but she is now retired and I'm hoping to get her neutered later this year. 

Today (Jan 28, 2008) they had a chance to play outside in the back yard....and I took some photos and videos...here are the photos - the videos will be uploaded in a bit.

First - my lovely lady...

























She looks grumpy in some of the photos but she'd just gone outside and hadn't started her binkying yet.

Here she is - being shy and hiding behind a bush...






Now to help put that bush into perspective - here's the handsome lad next to it...





Speaking of my handsome buck.....here's some pictures of him...

















I asked him to pose for Susan (Sooska) right before I took this one....




Of course - not everyone was thrilled to see the good time that Tiny and Miss Bea were having...

Natasha wasn't sure why Miss Bea should get to be Tiny's favorite doe....or go out on the grass




Theresa insisted the two really needed a chaperone to keep an eye on them....










Mitzi wanted the yard to herself




And even some of the younger does got jealous...




However, Miss Bea and Tiny managed to get in some snuggle time....even with everyone trying to watch them...





of course - that was AFTER Miss Bea went off to get some serious binkying in....


----------



## TinysMom

Side note: Tiny is being treated for slightly sore hocks...


----------



## TinysMom

You'll just love how they binky for the camera....NOT.


----------



## Bo B Bunny

Ms. Bea is about the cutest thing I've ever seen! Her fluffy little skirt in the grass makes her look like she's floating LOL!

I love her colors, too!


Tiny is simply adorable! Those huge ears flopping around!! and he sort of doesn't do fast does he?

Theresa wants to move to Indiana - I see her telling the others....


----------



## irishmist

Is Tiny in a bad molt.... he is looking a little rough around the edges. Have never seen him anything other than shiny and sleek?


----------



## TinysMom

*irishmist wrote: *


> Is Tiny in a bad molt.... he is looking a little rough around the edges. Have never seen him anything other than shiny and sleek?


Yep - he sure is in a bad molt....but I figured it was best to get his photos now while I had a chance rather than putting it off till he was done with his molt and then forgetting about taking photos of him....

Peg


----------



## TinysMom

For those who loved Tiny...

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=33424&forum_id=1

Peg


----------

